# The TC Top 100 Most Recommended Choral Works



## mmsbls

Welcome to the *TC Top 50 Most Recommended Choral Works*

This thread is a continuation of a project that includes TC Top 100 Recommended Operas, TC Top 150 Recommended Symphonies, TC Top 100 Recommended Keyboard Concerti, TC Top 50 String Ensembles, TC Top 50 String Concerti, TC Top 50 Woodwind & Brass Concerti, and TC Top 200 Recommended Solo Keyboard Works. General discussion of this project can be found in the TC Lists thread. In particular the last couple of pages from the TC Lists thread discusses introductory thoughts on the Choral List.

The Project philosophy is summarized below:

- The TalkClassical members with a wide variety of interests and experiences can reach a consensus on the top works from a variety of musical forms.
- The process should lead to some interesting debate and discussion regarding these various specialized areas of music.
- The resulting list will be posted as a _Sticky Thread_ and may be used as reference points for both newcomers and long-time classical listeners to the world of classical music and to specific areas of classical music as defined by these lists.

Those of us who run this project understand and respect the fact that not all of us enjoy lists and polls, but we ask that you refrain from criticisms here in respect for those of us who do.

*Round 0 - Pre-Nomination Discussion*

Before the nomination rounds begin, let's first start with comments, questions, and suggestions. We would like everyone to contribute to this process as all of your opinions are valuable to the end result of this forum recommended list and it is also an effective way to gauge expected participation for the remainder of the project.

We must agree on the requirements for works to be nominated. In the TC Lists thread there was a brief discussion defining a choral work. That discussion led to this list:

Suggested Choral Work Requirements:

1) A majority of movements must have vocal parts (i.e. Beethoven's 9th would not qualify).
2) The work must have movements with choruses (i.e. more than a certain number of singers). Songs/Lieder are not included.
3) a cappella works are included.
4) If a work has qualified for a prior TC list and meets our choral requirements it can also qualify for this list.

Please fell free to comment on these requirements as they are not set in stone.

Finally, there are several online lists of choral works that people can look at for suggestions.

- DDD Greatest Classical Choral Works
- Western Kentucky University List

Further suggestions can be found in the TC Lists thread toward the end.

We welcome all participants. Let the fun begin!


----------



## Trout

Since songs are to be excluded from the list, what about their cousins- anthems, odes, and madrigals? If madrigals are allowed, I think it would be most logical to separate them by books. Also, I wouldn't mind if the list extended past 50 (100 possibly?) considering the vast amount of choral music in existence.


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> 4) If a work has qualified for a prior TC list and meets our choral requirements it can also qualify for this list.


Is this also true for pieces that made the TC opera list? There is some ambiguity surrounding Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_ and some of Handel's oratorios if they are operas, choral pieces, or both.


----------



## Ravellian

Something important boundaries need to be worked out: 

Is it necessary for a composition to have all four parts (SATB)? Can it have only two or three?
Is the number of singers per part important? In other words, does there have to be more than one singer for each vocal line?

These questions are mainly important for Medieval/Renaissance repertoire. If there must be at least four vocal parts, then this excludes most vocal Medieval repertoire, which was mostly written in 2-3 parts. Renaissance-era madrigals, masses, motets, and part-songs usually had at least four parts but there was usually only one singer for each line - should these be excluded? (I'm thinking "no.")


----------



## Air

Trout said:


> Is this also true for pieces that made the TC opera list? There is some ambiguity surrounding Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_ and some of Handel's oratorios if they are operas, choral pieces, or both.


These should qualify. Many oratorios can be both performed in the concert hall and staged as an opera.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Hooray for the continuation of these threads. Its always exciting taking part just to see what the end result is. I look forward to voting on this one as I love choral music.

Im not too confident on all the classification used in renaissance/medieval music, but my contribution to this pre-voting discussion is to provide agreement with Air's post above.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> - Western Kentucky University List


Best thing ever. Had I known about that three years ago, there might not be a classical project music today. Thanks for that link.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Since songs are to be excluded from the list, what about their cousins- anthems, odes, and madrigals? If madrigals are allowed, I think it would be most logical to separate them by books. Also, I wouldn't mind if the list extended past 50 (100 possibly?) considering the vast amount of choral music in existence.


I'm happy to extend this list past 50, but I think we should start toward 50 and see how things go. The Keyboard list extended past 100 when it was clear that voter participation would allow that.

I think the issue of songs, madrigals, and other types of vocal works should be dealt with by reference to the requirements. If we require a choral part, then any work with only one voice (one person) does not qualify. See below for what I think is the real issue.



Trout said:


> There is some ambiguity surrounding Berlioz's _La Damnation de Faust_ and some of Handel's oratorios if they are operas, choral pieces, or both.


There seems to be a desire to have these qualify and I would agree.



Ravellian said:


> Is it necessary for a composition to have all four parts (SATB)? Can it have only two or three?
> Is the number of singers per part important? In other words, does there have to be more than one singer for each vocal line?


I think this issue is really the crux of the requirements. If we accept that all works must have a choral part, we must decide what that means. Does a chorus require more than one person singing each voice? I think not. For example, Spem in Alium has 40 separate voices, but I think everyone would agree that it should count. When I look up chorus, the definition that most seems to fit is, "A group singing in unison". That is pretty vague, but maybe we could simply say a group is more than 2.

I think all the questions about oratorios, madrigals, songs, etc. could in theory be decided by referring to the 2 requirements (1) and (2) - a majority of vocal movements and at least one choral movement (i.e. a group singing in unison).

Would people be happy with the original requirements listed in the OP with the additional definition of chorus (in part 2) as a group of at least 3 people singing in unison? If not, what would you suggest?


----------



## Ravellian

mmsbls said:


> Would people be happy with the original requirements listed in the OP with the additional definition of chorus (in part 2) as a group of at least 3 people singing in unison? If not, what would you suggest?


This sounds reasonable. No reason to exclude most of the early repertoire.


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> I think all the questions about oratorios, madrigals, songs, etc. could in theory be decided by referring to the 2 requirements (1) and (2) - a majority of vocal movements and at least one choral movement (i.e. a group singing in unison).
> 
> Would people be happy with the original requirements listed in the OP with the additional definition of chorus (in part 2) as a group of at least 3 people singing in unison? If not, what would you suggest?


This brings up the inconvenient question of whether to include part-songs or not. Several of my favorite Schumann works fall under this category - having parts for SATB or even a "choir" of women/men's voices. Liederspiel, the semi-dramatic cross between Singspiel and Lieder, also presents a problem. Take the _Spanisches Liederspiel_, op. 74 for instance. It has 10 songs, a majority of which are duets, and two "quartets" for SATB. By your definition, it would qualify for the list. In that case, I may have to move it near the top next to much larger-scale works such as Walton's _Belshazzar's Feast_ and Bach's _Magnificat_.

In my opinion, we might want to consider special requirements for a Renaissance list or even better, differentiate between SATB polyphony (distinct parts) and SATB homophony (supporting parts). Almost all Renaissance madrigals and such would fall under the first category, while Romantic part-songs and Liederspiel such as Schumann's Liederspiel and Schubert's D.920 _generally_ do not. Also, the latter often have piano accompaniment - which is far different from the a capella Renaissance style or even the concertante madrigals of the post-Monteverdi era, which sound a lot less intimate.

From wiki:



> A part song (or either part-song or partsong) is a form of choral music which consists of a secular song which has been written or arranged for several vocal parts, commonly SATB choir, but also for an all-male or all-female ensemble. *It is usually primarily homophonic, with the highest part carrying the melody and the other voices supplying the accompanying harmonies, rather than contrapuntal like a madrigal.* Partsongs are intended to be sung unaccompanied unless an instrumental accompaniment is specified.


Furthermore, Wikipedia lists Liederspiel and part-songs under the "lieder" category while larger oratorios and choral works are listed under the "choral and dramatic" category.

I don't know where something like Schubert's D.913 would fit in this all.

Sorry, mmsbls, for bringing up another confusing matter.


----------



## mmsbls

It appears that we're having problems defining what we mean by chorus. I think we have 3 choices.

1) Group of X people (or more) singing together where X is small (say 3 or 4)
2) Group of X people (or more) singing together where X is larger (more than 7 or 8?). This would maybe match more with what people generally think about choruses.
3) A complicated definition that takes into account things like the type of work (madrigal, Cantata, part-songs, etc.), the type of texture (polyphonic, homophonic, mixed), and perhaps other things.

I think number 3 is too complicated, and I'd rather not go there. I personally feel that something along the lines of number 2 is closest to what most people here think of as choral music, but I don't know what the right number of singers is to exclude things that we feel are not choral but not exclude things people feel are choral.

I also think most people (assuming we'll have more than 3 or 4 people participating) don't seem to care that much. Maybe people just want to get started.

So I guess I'll ask for input once more and hopefully people can give me enough feedback to finalize the requirements and get started.


----------



## Dodecaplex

mmsbls said:


> I also think most people (assuming we'll have more than 3 or 4 people participating) don't seem to care that much. Maybe people just want to get started.


Precisely.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I just thought I'd point out that whatever we leave out here, we need to be careful to include in later projects.


----------



## Air

Klavierspieler said:


> I just thought I'd point out that whatever we leave out here, we need to be careful to include in later projects.


If that's the case, we've kind of already dropped the ball with _Die Kunst der Fuge_. 

I'm ready to roll, but I believe it's best to settle the classification first.

*Here's my proposition:*

This vocal list is intended for everything non-lied. _Basically, use your own discretion._ If you really don't know, feel free to ask the rest of us. Most part-songs, madrigals, organa (such as those by Pérotin), Hildegard's _Ordo Virtutum_, Gregorian chant ... these are not closely related to lieder, so they are included. In short, everything that one could consider "choral music", whether smaller or larger scale, does the trick. Most duets, some trios, liederspiel, liturgical songs, etc... these generally lean more towards the lied category, and will be included on the next (other) vocal list.

Maybe a few additional days before we begin in order to consider part-songs, madrigals, Medieval works, etc. as well. 100 is pretty much a given now... and depending on the circumstances, we may even have to expand the list further.

What do you all think?


----------



## Klavierspieler

What do you guys think of Dowland's songs? They're written in such a format that they can be played by a variety of combinations of instruments and voices. 

I think that since they were probably intended for lute and voice (Dowland was a lutenist and singer) and since they are (I believe) usually performed that way, they should be saved for the Art Song list.


----------



## mmsbls

Klavierspieler said:


> What do you guys think of Dowland's songs? They're written in such a format that they can be played by a variety of combinations of instruments and voices.
> 
> I think that since they were probably intended for lute and voice (Dowland was a lutenist and singer) and since they are (I believe) usually performed that way, they should be saved for the Art Song list.


I agree that, at least the ones I know, are more suited for a song list.


----------



## mmsbls

Air said:


> This vocal list is intended for everything non-lied. _Basically, use your own discretion._ If you really don't know, feel free to ask the rest of us. Most part-songs, madrigals, organa (such as those by Pérotin), Hildegard's _Ordo Virtutum_, Gregorian chant ... these are not closely related to lieder, so they are included. In short, everything that one could consider "choral music", whether smaller or larger scale, does the trick. Most duets, some trios, liederspiel, liturgical songs, etc... these generally lean more towards the lied category, and will be included on the next (other) vocal list.


This is a commonsense view, and since we're having trouble defining chorus, I think this path makes a lot of sense.

Unless there are specific objections, I'd like to use the prior requirements (in the OP) along with this suggestion for "chorus".

If there are no more questions or concerns, I'll begin the first round this evening.


----------



## science

I don't necessarily think the list should stop at 50 - I wonder if we can get to 100? 

However, as with previous projects of this nature, I can probably only participate in the top 50 or so because I won't know many of the works on the block past that point. 

I am really looking forward to this though. The top 200 piano works has been helping me a lot.


----------



## mmsbls

The requirements for the choral works are as follows:

1) A majority of movements must have vocal parts (i.e. Beethoven's 9th would not qualify).
2) The work must have movements with choruses (generally a group singing in unison). Songs/Lieder are not included. Basically, use your own discretion. If you are not sure, feel free to ask the rest of us. 
3) a cappella works are included.
4) If a work has qualified for a prior TC list and meets our choral requirements it can also qualify for this list.

The scoring will be as follows:

Each nominated work will receive points based on its order (10 for first, 9 for second, etc. in the nomination rounds and 5 for first, 4 for second, etc. in the voting rounds). I will assume all works are ranked unless the poster specifies otherwise. Works not ranked will all receive the average score. Works will be ordered by the number of nominations. Ties will be broken 
by summing the scores.

In general I will give roughly 48 hours for each round (with the first round having 72 hours). If you need more time, please let me know.


----------



## mmsbls

Let the game begin!

*Round 1 Nominations*
(Positions 1-10)

I hope everyone enjoys this thread. Remember that if you have any concerns, don't hesitate to send me a PM, and I'll be happy to address it. Thank you for participating!

Nominate your top 10 favorite choral works in order of preference.

You will have 72 hours.


----------



## science

So I can start? 

1. Brahms: A German Requiem
2. Allegri: Miserere 
3. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
4. Mozart: Requiem 
5. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
6. Perotin: Viderunt omnes 
7. Bach: Mass in B minor
8. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
9. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna 
10. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater 

Is that how to do it?


----------



## Dodecaplex

1. Mozart Requiem
2. Bach B minor Mass
3. Bach St. Matthew
4. Brahms Nanie
5. Cherubini Requiem in C minor
6. Bach Cantata BWV 131
7. Mozart C minor Mass
8. Bach Magnificat
9. Michael Haydn Requiem MH. 155
10. Alkan Funeral March on the Death of a Parrot (I think this qualifies, right?)


----------



## pjang23

I predict that Bach will sweep 1 & 2.

1. Brahms: Nänie, Op.82
2. Brahms: Ein Deutsches Requiem, Op.45
3. Mozart: Requiem, K626
4. Bach: Matthaeus Passion BWV244
5. Haydn: The Creation, Hob XXI/2
6. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, Hob XXII/11 (Lord Nelson Mass)
7. Bach: Mass in B minor BWV232
8. Faure: Requiem, Op.48
9. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
10. Verdi: Requiem


----------



## Trout

*Deep breath

1. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
2. Bach - Mass in B minor
3. Brahms - A German Requiem
4. Monteverdi - Vespers of 1610
5. Faure - Requiem
6. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
7. Handel - Messiah
8. Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
9. Bach - Magnificat
10. Verdi - Requiem


I'm still agonizing over how I had to exclude both Bruckner's Te Deum and Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms.


----------



## Trout

pjang23 said:


> I predict that Bach will sweep 1 & 2.


Just like it should be.


----------



## Air

I've successfully listened to over 30 new choral works within the last week, so I think I'm finally ready to give it a go. 

Deep breath...

1. Bach - Mass in B minor
2. Handel - Messiah
3. Mozart - Great Mass in C minor
4. Bach - St Matthew Passion
5. Haydn - The Creation
6. Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
7. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
8. Monteverdi - Vespers of 1610
9. Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri
10. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust



science said:


> Is that how to do it?


Yes, precisely! Easy as pie. I'm delighted to see that you included Perotin's _Viderunt omnes_, and I mean to join you in a few rounds.


----------



## mmsbls

@Dodecaplex, Trout: I assume you mean J.S. Bach's Magnificat and not CPE Bach's?


----------



## Dodecaplex

mmsbls said:


> @Dodecaplex, Trout: I assume you mean J.S. Bach's Magnificat and not CPE Bach's?


Never 'eard of CPE Bach. Who was 'e?


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> @Dodecaplex, Trout: I assume you mean J.S. Bach's Magnificat and not CPE Bach's?


Yes, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mmsbls

Dodecaplex said:


> 10. Alkan Funeral March on the Death of a Parrot (I think this qualifies, right?)


Yes, that qualifies.


----------



## tdc

Does Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe qualify?


----------



## tdc

tdc said:


> Does Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe qualify?


On reflection I don't think this work should qualify. The choral sections constitute under half the work, so if Beethoven's 9th doesn't qualify I'm guessing for the same reasons Daphnis doesn't.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bach - Mass in B minor
-2 Handel - Messiah
-3 Mozart - Requiem 
-4 Bach - Christmas Oratorio
-5 Mozart - Mass i C minor
-6 Allegri - Miserere 
-7 Haydn - The Creation
-8 Handel - Solomon
-9 Handel - Jephtha
10 Brahms - A German Requiem


----------



## Xaltotun

1. Rachmaninov - Vespers
2. Berlioz - Messe des Morts
3. Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
4. Bruckner - Mass #3 in f minor
5. Bruckner - Helgoland
6. Bruckner - Te Deum
7. Mozart - "Great" Mass in c minor
8. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky cantata
9. Mozart - Requiem
10. de Machaut - Messe de nostre dame


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> On reflection I don't think this work should qualify. The choral sections constitute under half the work, so if Beethoven's 9th doesn't qualify I'm guessing for the same reasons Daphnis doesn't.


That was one work we considered on the TC Lists thread, and under our present rules it _does not_ qualify for the reason you stated.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Unranked:

Bach - Mass in B minor
Schumann - Das Paradise und der Peri
Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
Schumann - Der Rose Pilgerfahrt
Tallis - Spem in Alium
Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah (should this be nominated as one or two works?)


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Bach Mass B minor
2. Brahms German Requiem
3. Faure Requiem
4. Mozart Requiem
5. Beethoven Missa Solemnis
6. Bach St Matthews Passion
7. Haydn Creation
8. Dvorak Te Deum
9. Ligeti Luxaeterna
10. Pergolesi Stabat mater


----------



## An Die Freude

1. Mozart - Requiem
2. Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
3. Mozart - Mass In C Minor
4. Vivaldi - Gloria (RV 589)
5. Bach - Mass In B Minor
6. (J.S) Bach - Magnificat
7. Orff - Carmina Burana
8. Faure - Requiem
9. Vaughan Williams - A Sea Symphony
10. Mendelssohn - Symphony #2, "Lobgesang"

9 and 10 count, right?


----------



## joen_cph

Would like to participate, perhaps with some pauses; hope that it is OK ...

1. Bach St. Matthew
2. Händel Messiah
3. Rachmaninov Vespers op.37
4. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
5. Mozart Requiem
6. Beethoven Missa Solemnis
7. Haydn Nelson Mass
8. Liszt Christus Oratorio
9. Sibelius Kullervo Symphony ( I think it qualifies quite well, since there are many both choral and solo passages).
10. Stravinsky Psalm Symphony


----------



## NightHawk

1. Bach - Mass in B minor
2. Beethoven - Missa solemnis
3. Brahms - German Requiem
4. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
5. Haydn - Oratorio - The Creation
6. Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
7. Cipriano de Rore - Missa Praeter rerum seriem
8. Heinrich Isaac - Missa De Apostolis
9. Carissimi - Oratorio - Jephte
10. Barber - Prayers of Kirkegaard


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Requiem, K. 626
2. Brahms - German Requiem, Op. 45
3. Beethoven - Missa solemnis, Op. 123
4. Bach - Oratorio de Noël, BWV 248
5. Handel - Messiah
6. Cherubini - Requiem in C minor
7. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
8. Bach - St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
9. Haydn - The Creation, H. XXI/2
10. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross


----------



## Conor71

1. Mozart: Requiem
2. Tallis: Spem Im Alium
3. Brahms: Nanie
4. Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
5. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
6. Bach: Mass In B Minor
7. Verdi: Requiem
8. Handel: Messiah
9. Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2
10. Mahler: Symphony No. 8


----------



## Dodecaplex

dmg said:


> 6. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor


I have already voted for the Requiem in C minor, how about we join forces? Especially since no one else seems to care about Cherubini.


----------



## mmsbls

@Klavierspieler: Every recording I looked at had both parts together so I would nominate that as one work. 

@An Die Freude: The Vaughan Williams and Mendelssohn clearly quality, but the Gorecki is scored for orchestra and soprano and no chorus. I think that does not qualify so you should substitute something else.

@joen_cph: The Mass for Rossini qualifies, but others have nominated the Verdi Requiem. I would have to treat the two works separately. You can leave it as is or change it to the Verdi Requiem. I quickly scanned the Sibelius, and I think there are vocal parts in just two of the 5 movements which does not meet our criteria. If I'm wrong (or you think it should count anyway), let me know. I may have missed a vocal part since I didn't listen to the entire work.


----------



## joen_cph

Given your remarks, I´ll leave out the Sibelius Kullervo (you are of course right that there only two of five movements have vocals) and revise the list. I have a personal preference for the Mass for Rossini ahead of the Verdi Requiem though, it´s my favourite 19th century Italian vocal work, even if it will end up down the list.

1. Bach St. Matthew
2. Händel Messiah
3. Rachmaninov Vespers op.37
4. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
5. Mozart Requiem
6. Beethoven Missa Solemnis
7. Haydn Nelson Mass
8. Liszt Christus Oratorio
9. Stravinsky Psalm Symphony
10. Monteverdi Vespers


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Bach: Mass in B Minor	
2.	Mozart: Requien	
3.	Handel: Messiah	
4.	Brahms: German Requiem	
5.	Faure: Requiem	
6.	Mozart: Mass in C Minor	
7.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis	
8.	Verdi: Messa da Requiem (Requiem Mass)	
9.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion	
10.	Haydn: The Creation


----------



## dmg

Dodecaplex said:


> I have already voted for the Requiem in C minor, how about we join forces? Especially since no one else seems to care about Cherubini.


Done. D minor will reappear next round.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mmsbls said:


> 1.	Bach: Mass in B Minor
> 2.	Mozart: Requien
> 3.	Handel: Messiah
> 4.	Brahms: German Requiem
> 5.	Faure: Requiem
> 6.	Mozart: Mass in C Minor
> 7.	Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
> 8.	Verdi: Messa da Requiem (Requiem Mass)
> 9.	Bach: St. Matthew Passion
> 10.	Haydn: The Creation


HarpsichordConcerto endorses this list.


----------



## jalex

1) Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
2) Bach: St Matthew Passion
3) Bach: Mass in B Minor
4) Handel: Messiah
5) Bach: St John Passion
6) Haydn: Missa in Angustiis
7) Haydn: The Creation
8) Monteverdi: Vespers
9) Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
10) Mozart: Requiem


----------



## science

I hope Nanie doesn't beat A German Requiem. What would be comparable? Bach's Coffee Cantata beating the Matthew Passion?


----------



## Dodecaplex

science said:


> I hope Nanie doesn't beat A German Requiem. What would be comparable? Bach's Coffee Cantata beating the Matthew Passion?


I'd say it would be comparable to Mozart's Ave Verum Corpus beating the C minor Mass. Less is sometimes more, you see? And with Nanie actually, it's much, much more.


----------



## pjang23

I mean clearly from the votes, Nanie will not beat the Requiem (I'd be shocked if it ever did), but the work can hold its own to any single movement of the Requiem. And I say that out of my genuine love for both works.

It's just that Nanie and Brahms' other short choral works are virtually never performed (why hire a choir for a 15 minute work that nobody knows?) and I hope to convince people that they are worth exploring.


----------



## Trout

Pjang is right, it is very improbable for Nanie to rank higher than the German Requiem. I did a quick tally and the German Requiem has 8 votes compared to Nanie which only has 3.

Everyone has non-mainstream works that they love and Nanie is one of those works for some. Of course we would want to recommend these works to others, possibly even more so than works within the usual repertoire.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. J.S. Bach- St. Matthew Passion
2. Handel- Messiah
3. Haydn- Creation
4. Brahms- German Requiem
5. Mozart- Requiem
6. Monteverdi- Vespers
7. Faure- Requiem
8. J.S. Bach- Mass in B-Minor
9. Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories 
10. Handel- Solomon


----------



## Llyranor

I think I need more exposure to choral works. This will probably be my only contribution to the thread until I experience more.

1) Barber - Agnus Dei (I just really really like Adagio for Strings - my guilty pleasure!)
2) Bach - Mass in B Minor
3) Faure - Requiem 
4) Verdi - Requiem
5) Mozart - Requiem
6) Tallis - Spem in Alium
7) Vivaldi - Gloria in D
8) Bach - St-John's Passion
9) Handel - Messiah
10) Handel - Saul

I think overall I much prefer the format of masses (requiem or otherwise) to oratorios. While I like my 8-10 choices, and some parts are absolutely brilliant, some parts kind of seem to drag on, or the text seems to be more important than the music sometimes (some portions almost feel 'read' rather than sung) - or that's the impression I get, anyhow.

(Is Matthew's Passion that much better than John's? Haven't heard it yet)


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
2. Bach - Mass in B minor
3. Bach - St. John Passion
4. Bach - Christmas Oratorio
5. Bach - Magnificat
6. Monteverdi - Vespers
7. Handel - Messiah
8. Mozart - Requiem
9. Handel - Dixit Dominus HWV 232
10. Monteverdi - Madrigals


----------



## jalex

Llyranor said:


> Is Matthew's Passion that much better than John's? Haven't heard it yet


It's usually regarded as better, but I don't think the difference is huge. The St Matthew is a more ambitious work.


----------



## mmsbls

It may be likely that everyone who will participate has already voted, but since I gave 72 hours for this round, I'll keep it open until tomorrow. The round will close in roughly 21 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. JS Bach - St Matthew's Passion
2. Brahms - German Requiem
3. Faure - Requiem
4. Britten - War Requiem
5. Mozart - Requiem
6. JS Bach - St John's Passion
7. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
8. JS Bach - Cantata Ich habe genug
9. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
10. Barber - Agnus Dei


----------



## jalex

Is there any reason for using a 10-1 points system? It seems to create much too large a disparity between 10th placed works and 1st placed works. A 12-3 system seems fairer and would iron out any anomalous votes (one person putting an unpopular work in a high position can block several people putting a more popular work in a lower position) whilst maintaining the importance of the rankings.


----------



## mmsbls

jalex said:


> Is there any reason for using a 10-1 points system? It seems to create much too large a disparity between 10th placed works and 1st placed works. A 12-3 system seems fairer and would iron out any anomalous votes (one person putting an unpopular work in a high position can block several people putting a more popular work in a lower position) whilst maintaining the importance of the rankings.


The scoring system first uses number of nominations to order all the works. If there are some works that have the same number of nominations, _those ties_ are broken with the point system. If one or two people nominate a work with very high raking, works with more nominations are still placed higher.


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 1-10*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works: 20
Total works nominated: 65

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 1-10 on our list.

Bach: Mass in B minor (16 votes, 123.5 points)
Mozart: Requiem (16 votes, 109 points)
Bach: St. Matthew Passion (12 votes, 91 points)
Handel: Messiah (11 votes, 70 points)
Brahms: A German Requiem (10 votes, 77 points)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis (10 votes, 67 points)
Haydn: The Creation (9 votes, 41 points)
Faure: Requiem (8 votes, 46 points)
Mozart: C minor Mass (6 votes, 35 points)
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610 (6 votes, 24 points)

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Good effort, mmbls!

(1) Bach, _Mass in B Minor_ (what else?!)
(2) Handel, _The Messiah_
(3) Haydn, _The Creation_
(4) Beethoven, _Missa Solemnis_
(5) Monteverdi, _Vespers_

These must surely belong amongst the greatest works ever composed! Ranking these is so much fun!


----------



## Trout

1. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
2. Bach: Mass in B minor
3. Brahms: A German Requiem
4. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
5. Handel: Messiah

Poor Verdi.


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: A German Requiem
2. Mozart: Requiem
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Haydn: The Creation
5. Bach: Mass in B minor


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Bach: Mass in B Minor	
2.	Mozart: Requien	
3.	Handel: Messiah	
4.	Brahms: German Requiem	
5.	Faure: Requiem


----------



## Art Rock

1. JS Bach - St Matthew's Passion
2. Brahms - German Requiem
3. Faure - Requiem
4. Mozart - Requiem
5. JS Bach -Mass in B Minor


----------



## tdc

1. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
2. Bach: Mass in B minor
3. Monteverdi: Vespers
4. Handel: Messiah
5. Mozart: Requiem


----------



## ProudSquire

1. Mozart Requiem
2. Bach. Mass in B minor
3. Brahms: German Requiem	
4. Handel: Messiah
5. Haydn: The Creation


----------



## Air

1. Bach - Mass in B minor
2. Handel - Messiah
3. Bach - St Matthew Passion
4. Mozart - Mass in C minor
5. Haydn - The Creation


----------



## Conor71

1. Mozart: Requiem
2. Bach: St Matthew Passion
3. Faure: Requiem
4. Bach: Mass In B Minor
5. Brahms: A German Requiem


----------



## jalex

1) Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
2) Bach: St Matthew Passion
3) Bach: Mass in B Minor
4) Handel: Messiah
5) Haydn: The Creation


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bach - Mass in B minor 
-2 Handel - Messiah 
-3 Mozart - Requiem 
-4 Brahms - A German Requiem 
-5 Mozart - C minor Mass


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. bach mass b minor
2. mozart requiem
3. haydn creation
4. beethoven missa solemnis
5. faure requiem


----------



## joen_cph

1. Bach Matthew
2. Händel Messiah
3. Beethoven Missa Solemnis
4. Mozart Requiem
5. Monteverdi Vespers


----------



## Aksel

Bach: B minor mass
Mozart: Requiem
Fauré: Requiem
Händel: Messiah
Haydn: The Creation


----------



## dmg

Only 5? 

Mozart: Requiem
Brahms: A German Requiem
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
Handel: Messiah
Bach: St. Matthew Passion


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Brahms: Requiem
Handel: Messiah
Mozart: Requiem
Faure: Requiem
Mozart: Mass in C


----------



## peeyaj

1. Bach:* Mass in B minor *
2. Bach:* St. Matthew Passion*
3. Mozart: *Requiem *
4. Handel: *Messiah *
5. Beethoven: *Missa Solemnis *


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1- J.S. Bach- St. Matthew Passion
2- G.F. Handel- Messiah
3- J.S. Bach- Mass in B-minor
4- Joseph Haydn- The Creation
5- Monteverdi- Vespers


----------



## Dodecaplex

1. Mozart - Requiem
2. Bach - B minor Mass
3. Bach - St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart - C minor Mass
5. Brahms - A German Requiem


----------



## mmsbls

There are a few people who nominated works but have not yet voted. As a reminder, there are roughly 8 hours remaining to vote in round 1.


----------



## Rapide

1- J.S. Bach- St. Matthew Passion
2- G.F. Handel- Messiah
3- J.S. Bach- Mass in B-minor
4- Faure - Requiem
5- Brahms - German Requiem


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bach - Mass in B-minor
Bach - St. Matthew Passion
Brahms - Ein Deutsches Requiem
Handel - Messiah
Monteverdi - Vespers


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (1-10):*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Faure: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 2 Nominations
(Positions 11-20)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 11-20 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 10 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## Trout

1. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Bach, J.S. - Magnificat
3. Verdi - Requiem
4. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
5. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
6. Tallis - Spem in Alium
7. Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
8. Britten - War Requiem
9. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
10. Bach - St. John Passion

Great top 10. Slightly disappointed that the Passion only took the bronze, but it's still a respectable position, nonetheless.

For Mozart's Mass in C minor, I think it should be specified that it is the Great Mass in C minor. Also (nitpicking here), I think we should use Fauré instead of Faure.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> For Mozart's Mass in C minor, I think it should be specified that it is the Great Mass in C minor. Also (nitpicking here), I think we should use Fauré instead of Faure.


I will change the Mozart entry to Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great". I don't know how to put the accent on the e in Faure. If someone can tell me how to do that (and maybe other such things), I will make that change.


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> I will change the Mozart entry to Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great". I don't know how to put the accent on the e in Faure. If someone can tell me how to do that (and maybe other such things), I will make that change.


If you are unable to copy and paste it, you can always use its alt code. Hold "alt" and type 130 on the num pad then release "alt" and you should get the accented e.


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Nänie
2. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis (Lord Nelson Mass)
3. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
4. Haydn: The Seasons
5. Dvorak: Stabat Mater (Dvorak's own "Kindertotenlieder")
6. Schubert: Mass No. 6
7. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
8. Verdi: Requiem
9. Bach: St. John Passion
10. Tallis: Spem in Alium

Although DDD lists Brahms' Alto Rhapsody in choral works, it's really more of an art song for contralto with chorus and orchestra than it is a choral work with soloist and orchestra. The chorus is never really the main focus, so I've decided to leave it out.


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> *The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*
> 
> * Here are the results from the voting round (1-10):*
> 
> 1. Bach: Mass in B minor
> 2. Handel: Messiah
> 3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
> 4. Mozart: Requiem
> 5. Brahms: A German Requiem
> 6. Haydn: The Creation
> 7. Faure: Requiem
> 8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
> 9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
> 10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"


Can't argue with that.


----------



## Air

1. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
2. Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri
3. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
4. Bach - Ich Habe Genug, BWV 82a
5. Tallis - Spem in Alium
6. Bach, J.S. - Magnificat
7. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
8. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
9. Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
10. Bach - Wachet Auf, BWV 140

I'm curious to see which Schumann work cracks the list first. 



pjang23 said:


> Although DDD lists Brahms' Alto Rhapsody in choral works, it's really more of an art song for contralto with chorus and orchestra than it is a choral work with soloist and orchestra. The chorus is never really the main focus, so I've decided to leave it out.


A righteous decision. No one said we _weren't_ allowed to do that - correcting DDD's mistakes and making something even better than what they have! :tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Verdi: Messa da Requiem (Requiem Mass)	
2.	JS Bach: Magnificat	
3.	Berlioz: Grande messe des morts, "Requiem"	
4.	Haydn: Mass No. 11 in D minor “Nelson”	
5.	Tallis: Spem in Alium	
6.	Mendelssohn: Elijah	
7.	Brahms: Nanie	
8.	Schubert: Mass No. 6 D. 950	
9.	Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms	
10.	Handel: Solomon


----------



## peeyaj

1. Mass no. 6 in E Flat - Schubert

2. Mass no. 5 in A Flat Major - Schubert

3. Requiem - Verdi

4. War Requiem - Britten

5. Carmina Burana - Orff

6. Nelson Mass - Haydn

7. Symphony of Psalms - Stravinsky

8. Requiem for the Dead - Berlioz

9. Elijah - Mendelssohn

10. Magnificat - Bach


----------



## peeyaj

I'm afraid that Schubert's masses are underappreciated here in TC. The last two of his masses are some of the jewel in the choral literature. I'm hoping that he somehow crack the list. He only have three in the DDD list.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Britten - War Requiem
2. JS Bach - St John's Passion
3. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
4. JS Bach - Cantata Ich habe genug
5. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
6. Barber - Agnus Dei
7. Verdi - Requiem
8. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
9. Sculthorpe - Requiem
10. Dvorak - Requiem


----------



## pjang23

peeyaj said:


> I'm afraid that Schubert's masses are underappreciated here in TC. The last two of his masses are some of the jewel in the choral literature. I'm hoping that he somehow crack the list. He only have three in the DDD list.


I will support Schubert's masses starting with Mass No.6 (edited my vote). I'll also eventually support No.2 and No.5. What do you think of Lazarus?


----------



## jalex

1) Bach: St John Passion
2) Haydn: Missa in Angustiis
3) Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
4) Berlioz: Grande Messe des Mortes
5) Handel: Solomon
6) Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
7) Britten: War Requiem
8) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
9) Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
10) Tallis: Spem in Alium


----------



## Conor71

1. Tallis: Spem In Alium
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Brahms: Nanie

I can only think of 3!


----------



## joen_cph

1. Rachmaninov Vespers op.37
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Stravinsky: Psalm Symphony
5. Verdi: Requiem
6. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
7. Händel: Dixit Dominus
8. Haydn: Nelson Mass
9. Vivaldi: Magnificat R611
10. Penderecki: Te Deum


----------



## peeyaj

pjang23 said:


> I will support Schubert's masses starting with Mass No.6 (edited my vote). I'll also eventually support No.2 and No.5. What do you think of Lazarus?


The unfinished cantata, Lazarus, is years ahead of its time!  I only heard half of the work, and it's amazing. It's Schubert's experimenting with harmony and modulation. Pure Schubert heaven.. 

Will support Lazarus.. How about the setting of *Psalm 23, D.706*? It's really good.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach: St. John Passion
2. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
3. Bach: Magnificat
4. Handel: Dixit Dominus HWV 232
5. Monteverdi: Madrigals
6. Bach: Cantata BWV 82 Ich Habe Genug
7. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
8. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
9. Britten: War Requiem
10. Mahler: Symphony 8


----------



## tdc

Conor71 said:


> 1. Tallis: Spem In Alium
> 2. Verdi: Requiem
> 3. Brahms: Nanie
> 
> I can only think of 3!


Would you consider re-adding your Bach: Christmas Oratorio and Mahler: Symphony 8 nominations from round 1? ( I also plan to nominate Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony at some stage so I hope you don't forget about that one either!)


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bach - Christmas Oratorio
-2 Allegri - Miserere 
-3 Handel - Solomon 
-4 Handel - Jephtha
-5 Haydn - The Seasons
-6 Bach - St. John Passion
-7 Cherubini - Requiem in C minor
-8 Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
-9 Mendelssohn - Elijah 
10 Pergolesi - Stabat mater


----------



## pjang23

peeyaj said:


> Will support Lazarus.. How about the setting of *Psalm 23, D.706*? It's really good.


Great find! :clap: That was beautiful, and I'll be happy to help with it.


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak Te Deum
2. Ligeti Luxaeterna
3. Pergolesi Stabat mater
4. Tallis Spem in alium
5. Handel Solomon
6. Dvorak Stabat mater
7. Prokofiev alexander Nevsky
8. Bruckner te Deum
9. Bach Magnificat D
10. Cherubini Requiem C


----------



## emiellucifuge

I fear Dvorak's Te Deum is too little know.

I see a vote for his Stabat Mater and his Requiem, two arguably more ambitious works on a grander scale, but the Te Deum is simply a little gem. One of his most perfect little works, flawless.


----------



## dmg

1. Bach - Oratorio de Noël, BWV 248
2. Cherubini - Requiem in C minor
3. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
4. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
5. Verdi - Messa da Requiem
6. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
7. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
8. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
9. Dvořák - Stabat Mater, Op. 58
10. Handel - Solomon, HWV 67


----------



## Conor71

tdc said:


> Would you consider re-adding your Bach: Christmas Oratorio and Mahler: Symphony 8 nominations from round 1? ( I also plan to nominate Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony at some stage so I hope you don't forget about that one either!)


Sure I forgot about those ones! - will edit my post now!


----------



## Conor71

Re-submitted vote:

1. Tallis: Spem In Alium
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Brahms: Nanie
4. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1
5. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
6. Mahler: Symphony No. 8


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

*1. Handel- Solomon*

*2. Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories*






*3. Vivaldi- Gloria*






*4. Handel- Alexander's Feast*

*5. J.S. Bach- Magnificat*

*6. Mozart- Great Mass in C-minor*






*7. J.S. Bach- St. John Passion*

*8. Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum*






*9. Franz Schubert- Mass no. 2 in G-Major*






*10. Claudio Monteverdi- Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (il Ottavo libro dei Madrigali)*






The problem with looking for examples of many of the older (pre-Baroque) composers is that they composed many smaller works, each intended for a specific event as opposed to the single larger work. For example, I deeply admire Guillaume Dufay's isorhythmic motets... but these works were each composed as an individual work and never collected or meant to be experienced as a larger whole. A few of the exceptions I have thrown up for consideration include Hildegard of Bingen's _Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum_. Hildegard was undoubtedly one of the most innovative musical artists of the middle ages... or any age, for that matter. She composed many liturgical songs that were collected into the above cycle, which may be considered as a whole.

Carlo Gesualdo, one of the true "mad men" of music was another unique genius. His experiments with traditional tonality result in a tragic expressionism not to be seen again until the 20th century. Like Hildegard, he collected a body of smaller works into a larger whole intended to be experienced as a whole (or individually). To my mind, his late _Tenebrae Responsories_ are a (the?) masterpiece of Renaissance music.

Monteverdi's _Vespers_ and his opera _Orfeo_ are justifiably recognized as masterworks pushing the boundaries of music from the Renaissance to the Baroque and establishing entire new musical genre. His 8th book of madrigals, _Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi_ offers a secular cycle of polyphonic works which pushed the limits of the form of the madrigal. Again, the cycle was conceived as a unified whole, but the individual madrigals can certainly stand alone. The _Lamento della Ninfa_ (above) is perhaps one of my favorite movements in the whole of Monteverdi's oeuvre.


----------



## Air

Air said:


> 1. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
> 2. Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri
> 3. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
> 4. Bach - Ich Habe Genug, BWV 82a
> 4. Tallis - Spem in Alium
> 5. Bach, J.S. - Magnificat
> 6. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
> 7. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
> 8. Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
> 9. Bach - Wachet Auf, BWV 140
> 10. Mendelssohn - Elijah


You are right, mmsbls, in saying that "Ich Habe Genug" doesn't meet the qualifications of a choral work. 
I have changed my nominations (as shown above). :tiphat:


----------



## Trout

StlukesguildOhio said:


> *6. Mozart- Great Mass in C-minor*


Already in. 



StlukesguildOhio said:


> *8. Hildegard of Bingen- Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum*


I'm not sure if this work qualifies, considering it is a song cycle.


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> 1. Britten - War Requiem
> 2. JS Bach - St John's Passion
> 3. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
> 4. JS Bach - Cantata Ich habe genug
> 5. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
> 6. Barber - Agnus Dei
> 7. Verdi - Requiem
> 8. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
> 9. Sculthorpe - Requiem
> 10. Dvorak - Requiem


As it hasbeen pointed out that JS Bach - Cantata Ich habe is not choral (thanks for the heads up), here is my new list:

1. Britten - War Requiem
2. JS Bach - St John's Passion
3. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
4. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
5. Barber - Agnus Dei
6. Verdi - Requiem
7. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
8. Sculthorpe - Requiem
9. Dvorak - Requiem 
10. Durufle - Requiem


----------



## mmsbls

*Questions about two works*

Several people have nominated the works - Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories and Monteverdi: Madrigals. Each of these works could be considered as one work or several separate works.

The Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories include works for Good Friday, Holy Saturday, and Maundy Thursday. I will consider them as a single work unless people would like to separate them. So far they have been nominated as one work, and I think they will have a vastly better chance of getting on our list as one work.

There are 9 books of Monteverdi Madrigals. These have been nominated both as a single work and as one book of the madrigals. As with the Gesualdo, I think the madrigals will have a much better chance of making the list as one work. I would propose to keep them as one work unless there is strong opposition to this.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I didn't even notice that the Mozart Great Mass had made the first list. Must have been half-asleep... first day back to work after Christmas break.

First let's deal with Hildegard. The _Symphonia armoniae celestium revelationum_ include works that are choral... polyphonic and/or plainchant, as well as those of a single voice with instrumental accompaniment (rare in sacred music prior to the Renaissance/Baroque. Unfortunately I chose an example (without listening all the way through) that was of a single voice. So let's switch to Hildegard's *Vespers "o vis aeternitatis"* which is most certainly choral:











With regard to the Monteverdi's Madrigals... I don't think we can see the whole Madrigals as a single work any more than we can see Beethoven's entire symphonic cycle as a single unified work. They were collected and published in books with different moods, themes, etc... That is why I included the title of book 8: _Madrigali dei guerrieri et amorosi_. Just as certain symphonies are better than others, so certain books of Monteverdi's Madrigals are better than others, and Book 8 is generally acknowledged to be one of his finest... if not his single greatest.

I think we can look at Gesualdo in the same manner. His _Tenebrae Responsories_ are generally seen as a single unified work in that they were published as such in 1611, and they follow a common theme built upon the text of the Passion narrative.

Now to replace Mozart... Sergei Rachmaninoff All Night Vigil (Vespers)






1. Handel- Solomon
2. Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
3. Vivaldi- Gloria
4. Handel- Alexander's Feast
5. J.S. Bach- Magnificat
6. J.S. Bach- St. John Passion
7. Hildegard of Bingen- Vespers
8. Sergei Rachmaninoff All Night Vigil (Vespers)
9. Franz Schubert- Mass no. 2 in G-Major
10. Claudio Monteverdi- Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (il Ottavo libro dei Madrigali)


----------



## tdc

I'm ok either way with the Monteverdi. If its decided we should break them up, I'll nominate Book VIII. 

@mmsbls - please change my Bach Cantata 82 vote to Vivaldi's Gloria, thanks!


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Das Paradise und der Peri
2. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
3. Tallis - Spem in Alium
4. Janacek - Glagolitic Mass
5. Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah 
6. Schumann - Der Rose Pilgerfahrt


----------



## jalex

jalex said:


> 1) Bach: St John Passion
> 2) Haydn: Missa in Angustiis
> 3) Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
> 4) Berlioz: Grande Messe des Mortes
> 5) Handel: Solomon
> 6) Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
> 7) Britten: War Requiem
> 8) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
> 9) Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
> 10) *Janacek: Glagolithic Mass*


Edited my entry as above.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I edited my vote, too.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I.	cherubini requiem c minor
II.	brahms nanie
III.	bach st john
IV.	mozart vespers k 339
V.	bach magnificat
VI.	schubert mass 6
VII.	schumann paradise und peri
VIII.	bach christmas
IX.	palestrina missa papa marcelli
X.	cherubini requiem d minor


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 11-20*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works: 16

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 11-20 on our list.

Verdi: Requiem
Bach: St. John's Passion
Bach, JS: Magnificat
Tallis: Spem in Alium
Handel: Solomon
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Bach: Christmas Oratorio
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Cherubini: Requiem on C minor

The voting here was very close with Britten's War Requiem just barely missing the cut.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## Dodecaplex

i. cherubini
ii. bach st john
iii. bach magnificat
iv. beach christmas
v. palestrina


----------



## Trout

1. Bach: Magnificat
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
4. Stravinsky - Symphony of Psalms
5. Tallis - Spem in Alium


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis “Lord Nelson Mass”
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
4. Cherubini: Requiem on C minor
5. Bach: St. John’s Passion


----------



## tdc

1. Bach - St. John Passion
2. Bach - Christmas Oratorio
3. Bach - Magnificat
4. Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
5. Cherubini - Requiem in C minor


----------



## Art Rock

1. Bach: St. John’s Passion
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Cherubini: Requiem on C minor
4. Bach, JS: Magnificat
5. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms


----------



## jalex

Bach: St John
Haydn
Stravinsky
Palestrina
Handel


----------



## joen_cph

1. Stravinsky Psalm Symphony
2. Verdi Requiem
3. Bach Magnificat
4. Haydn Nelson
5. Händel Solomon


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Bach: St. John's passion
2. Verdi: Requiem
3. Bach: Magnificat
4. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
5. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Handel, _Solomon_
(2) Bach, _Christmas Oratorio_
(3) Bach, _St. John Passion_
(4) Haydn, _Lord Nelson_
(5) Verdi, _Requiem_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> (1) Handel, _Solomon_
> (2) Bach, _Christmas Oratorio_
> (3) Bach, _St. John Passion_
> (4) Haydn, _Lord Nelson_
> (5) Verdi, _Requiem_


How very HarpsichordConcerto of you to put Handel's Solomon as no. 1. :lol:


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Cherubini Requiem
2. Bach Magnificat
3. Tallis Spem in Alium
4. Stravinsky Symphony of Psalsm
5. Handel Solomon


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Tallis: Spem in Alium
2. Bach: Magnificat
3. Bach: Christmas
4. Bach: John
5. Palestrina: Missa


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Verdi
2.	Bach JS Magnificat
3.	Haydn 
4.	Tallis
5.	Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

We've had no votes for 24 hours and so far only 12 people have voted. The round will stay open for at least another 12 hours.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Bach - Christmas Oratorio
-2 Handel - Solomon
-3 Bach - St. John’s Passion
-4 Cherubini - Requiem on C minor
-5 Haydn - Missa in Angustiis “Lord Nelson Mass”


----------



## dmg

Bach: Christmas Oratorio
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Verdi: Requiem
Handel: Solomon
Bach, JS: Magnificat


----------



## Air

1. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
2. Bach, JS: Magnificat
3. Tallis: Spem in Alium
4. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
5. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis “Lord Nelson Mass”


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (11-20) with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Faure: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms (tie)
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli (tie)
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium

*Notice that there is a tie for position #14. During the next nomination round please indicate your preference for Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms or Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli.*


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 3 Nominations
(Positions 21-30)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 21-30 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 20 choral works that have already made our list.

Remember to also vote for the tie between Stravinsky and Palestrina.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Das Paradise und der Peri
2. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
3. Janacek - Glagolitic Mass
4. Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
5. Schumann - Der Rose Pilgerfahrt

I vote Palestrina.


----------



## Trout

for #10: Mozart: Mass in C minor --> Mozart: Mass in C minor "Great"?

1. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
3. Britten - War Requiem
4. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
5. Bruckner - Te Deum
6. Bach - Cantata BWV 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
7. Allegri - Miserere
8. Berlioz - Requiem
9. Byrd - Mass for 5 Voices
10. Vivaldi - Gloria

Tie-breaker: Palestrina


----------



## Air

Tiebreaker: Palestrina

1. *Schumann* - _Das Paradies und die Peri_
2. *Schumann* - _Szenen aus Goethes Faust_
3. *Walton* - _Belshazzar's Feast_
4. *Berlioz* - _Grande Messe des morts_
5. *Ligeti* - _Lux Aeterna_
6. *Mendelssohn* - _Elijah_
7. *Byrd* - _Mass for 4 Voices_
8. *Bach* - _Wachet Auf,_ BWV 140
9. *Des Prez* - _Missa Pange Lingua_
10. *Penderecki* - _St. Luke Passion_


----------



## Art Rock

Tiebreaker: Stravinsky

1. Britten - War Requiem
2. Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Barber - Agnus Dei
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Saint Saens - Requiem
7. Sculthorpe - Requiem
8. Dvorak - Requiem 
9. Durufle - Requiem
10. Penderecki - St Luke Passion


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Nänie (Hope this doesn't finish 11th again)
2. Haydn: The Seasons
3. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
4. Schubert: Mass No. 6
5. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
6. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine
7. Allegri: Miserere
8. Mendelssohn: Elijah
9. Britten: War Requiem
10. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV140

Palestrina


----------



## Dodecaplex

tie breaker palestrina

1. brahms nanie
2. mozart vespers k 339
3. schubert mass 6
4. schumann paradise und peri
5. cherubini requiem d minor
6. durante lamentations prophetae jeremae
7. mozart ave verum corpus
8. bach cantata bwv 131
9. josquin missa pange langua
10. bach bwv 140


----------



## peeyaj

1.Schubert - Mass no. 6 

2. Mendelssohn - Elijah

3. Britten- War Requiem 

4. Allegri - Miserere 

5. Schubert - Mass no. 5 

6. Schubert - Mass no. 2 

7. Dvorak - Stabat Mater 

8. Brahms - Nanie

9. Mozart - Ave Verum Corpus

10. Haydn - The Seasons

- Palestrina, FTW.


----------



## jalex

1) Berlioz: Grande Messe des Mortes
2) Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
3) Britten: War Requiem
4) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
5) Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
6) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
7) Stravinsky: Les Noces
8) Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ
9) Schubert: Mass #6
10) Stravinsky: Mass

Stravinsky for tie breaker.


----------



## joen_cph

Tie: Stravinsky

1. Rachmaninov Vespers op.37
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky
5. Händel: Dixit Dominus
6. Mendelssohn: Elias
7. Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
8. Berlioz: Requiem
9. Britten: War Requiem
10. Vivaldi: Magnificat R611


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Handel, _Saul_


----------



## tdc

1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
2. Britten: War Requiem
3. Handel: Dixit Dominus HWV 232
4. Monteverdi: Madrigals
5. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
6. Mahler: Symphony 8
7. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
8. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
9. Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem)
10. Vivaldi: Gloria

Tie: Palestrina


----------



## emiellucifuge

1. Dvorak Te Deum
2. Ligeti Luxaeterna
3. Pergolesi Stabat mater
4. Dvorak Stabat mater
5. Prokofiev alexander Nevsky
6. Bruckner te Deum
7.Janacek Glagolitic Mass
8. Berlioz Grande messe du morts
9. Mendelssohn elijah
10. Britten War requiem

Palestrina for tie


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
3. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
4. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
5. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
6. Dvořák - Stabat Mater, Op. 58
7. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
8. Orff - Carmina Burana
9. Britten - War Requiem, Op. 66
10. Brahms - Nänie, Op. 82

Tiebreaker: Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

Tie: Stravinsky

1.	Berlioz: Grande messe des morts, "Requiem"	
2.	Mendelssohn: Elijah	
3.	Brahms: Nanie	
4.	Schubert: Mass No. 6 D. 950	
5.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"	
6.	Vivaldi: Gloria	
7.	Schumann: Scenen aus Goethes Faust	
8.	Allegri: Miserere 
9.	Barber: Agnus Dei	
10.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> for #10: Mozart: Mass in C minor --> Mozart: Mass in C minor "Great"?


Yes, I forgot to update my master list. I have done that so future lists will show the work as Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great". Also I have listed Fauré with the accent.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Allegri - Miserere 
-2 Handel - Jephtha
-3 Haydn - The Seasons
-4 Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky
-5 Mendelssohn - Elijah 
-6 Pergolesi - Stabat mater 
-7 Haydn - Stabat Mater
-8 Tippett - A Child of Our Time
-9 Bernstein - Mass
10 Mozart - Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, kv 339

Tie: Palestrina


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 21-30*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works: 15

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 21-30 on our list.

Britten: War Requiem
Mendelssohn: Elijah
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts "Requiem"
Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
Brahms: Nanie
Allegri: Miserere
Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## Trout

1. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
2. Britten: War Requiem
3. Allegri: Miserere
4. Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts “Requiem”
5. Janacek: Glagolithic Mass

Huh. No BWV 140.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Britten: War Requiem
2. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
3. Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
4. Brahms: Nanie
5. Dvorak: Stabat Mater


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Nanie (Yay! )
2. Schubert: Mass No. 6
3. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
4. Britten: War Requiem
5. Allegri: Miserere


----------



## jalex

1) Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts
2) Britten: War Requiem
3) Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
4) Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
5) Schubert: Mass No. 6


----------



## joen_cph

1. Prokofiev: Alexander N
2. Britten: War Requiem
3. Berlioz: Requiem
4. Janacek: Glagolithic
5. Mendelssohn: Elias


----------



## dmg

Dvorak: Stabat Mater
Britten: War Requiem
Brahms: Nanie
Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts “Requiem”


----------



## emiellucifuge

Dvorak Stabat mater
Prokofiev Alexander Nevsky
Janacek Glagolitic Mass
Mendelssohn Elijah
Britten war requiem


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Janacek - Glagolitic Mass
2. Mendelssohn - Elijah
3. Josquin - Missa Pange Lingua
4. Schubert - Mass No. 6
5. Dvorak - Stabat Mater


----------



## mmsbls

I forgot to post the winner of the tiebreaker. Palestrina won, and I'll make that change to the list when I post the top 30 after this voting round.


----------



## Dodecaplex

1 brahms nanie
2 schubert mass 6
3 josquin missa
4 janacek glagolithic
5 allegri miserere


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Berlioz	
2.	Mendelssohn
3.	Brahms 
4.	Schubert	
5.	Allegri


----------



## tdc

Britten
Janacek
Josquin
Berlioz
Dvorak


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Huh. No BWV 140.


A great work, but I've never understood why its more popular than many of his other cantatas. I prefer many other Bach cantatas to this work. Though due to its popularity I may compromise and end up supporting it next round.


----------



## Air

1. Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts “Requiem”
2. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
3. Mendelssohn: Elijah
4. Britten: War Requiem
5. Janacek: Glagolithic Mass

I've supported the BWV 140 greatly because of its popularity, too (one cannot deny, however, that it is, in fact, a magnificent work), but I'm up for supporting any number of cantatas besides it. BWV 4, 78, 80, 170, or 198 anyone? I'm open to suggestions. Also, BWV 147 and BWV 208 are extremely popular, due to famous individual movements within these works.


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert's mass no. 6

2. Mendelssohn's Elijah 

3. Britten's Requiem 

4. Allegri's Miserere 

5. Brahms' Nanie


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(5) Britten: War Requiem
(1) Mendelssohn: Elijah
(3) Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts “Requiem”
(2) Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
(4) Dvorak: Stabat Mater


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Britten
2. Berlioz
3. Mendelssohn
4. Allegri
5. Schubert


----------



## tdc

Air said:


> 1. Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts "Requiem"
> 2. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
> 3. Mendelssohn: Elijah
> 4. Britten: War Requiem
> 5. Janacek: Glagolithic Mass
> 
> I've supported the BWV 140 greatly because of its popularity, too (one cannot deny, however, that it is, in fact, a magnificent work), but I'm up for supporting any number of cantatas besides it. BWV 4, 78, 80, 170, or 198 anyone? I'm open to suggestions. Also, BWV 147 and BWV 208 are extremely popular, due to famous individual movements within these works.


Out of the ones you listed I'd definitely vote for BWV 198 - nice choice. Listening through some Bach Cantatas today these ones I would also definitely support: BWV 1, 79, 101, 105, 106.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Just wondering, anybody wanna support BWV 131?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

How about BWV 62 or BWV 211?


----------



## tdc

^I like all the Bach Cantatas...I listened to BWV 131 today, and I think its an exceptional work, I like the ones I listed _slightly_ more though, I could probably be persuaded to vote for 131 at some stage of the project, depending on what others are going for. BWV 198, 1, 105 and 106 would probably be my main choices right now, 112 and 113 are also pretty great.


----------



## peeyaj

It is so beautiful..

*Et Incarnatus est* Schubert's Mass in E Flat D.950


----------



## pjang23

I would also support BWV150.


----------



## jhar26

-1 Allegri: Miserere
-2 Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky 
-3 Mendelssohn: Elijah
-4 Britten: War Requiem
-5 Berlioz: Grande Messe des Morts “Requiem”


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (21-30) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 4 Nominations
(Positions 31-40)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 31-40 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 30 choral works that have already made our list.

Remember to also vote for the tie between Stravinsky and Palestrina.

You will have 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: The Seasons
2. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
3. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
4. Pärt: Te Deum
5. Byrd: Mass for Five Voices
6. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
7. Barber: Agnus Dei
8. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
9. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
10. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## Trout

1. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
3. Bruckner - Te Deum
4. Bach - Cantata BWV 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
5. Byrd - Mass for 5 Voices
6. Vivaldi - Gloria
7. Purcell - Come Ye Sons of Art, Away (part 2)
8. Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
9. Handel - Four Coronation Anthems
10. Charpentier - Te Deum


----------



## Art Rock

1. Saint Saens - Requiem
2. Bomtempo - Requiem
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Barber - Agnus Dei
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. JS Bach - Cantata BWV 140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
7. Sculthorpe - Requiem
8. Dvorak - Requiem 
9. Durufle - Requiem
10. Penderecki - St Luke Passion


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. J.S. Bach- Cantata BWV 140-"Wachet auf, ruft uns die stimme..."
2. Carlo Gesualdo- Tenebrae Responsories
3. Handel- Alexander's Feast
4. Antonio Vivaldi- Gloria
5. Claudio Monteverdi- Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (il Ottavo libro dei Madrigali)
6. Pergolesi- Stabat Mater
7. Rachmaninoff- All Night Vigil (Vespers)
8. Jean-Philippe Rameau- Les Grands Motets
9. Guillaume Dufay- Isorhythmic Motets
10. Heinrich Ignaz Franz von Biber- Missa Salisburgensis


----------



## peeyaj

*pjang23* votes are my votes too!!

)


----------



## joen_cph

1. *Rachmaninov Vespers op.37 * 
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Händel: Dixit Dominus
5. Vivaldi: Gloria (I´ll switch from the Magnificat R611)
6. Bruckner: Te Deum
7. Bomtempo: Requiem
8. Rameau: Grands Motets
9. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
10. Martinu: Gilgamesh


----------



## jalex

1) Mahler: Symphony #8 (forgot about this)
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Bruckner: Te Deum
5) Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ
6) Purcell: "Come ye sons of Art, away" (Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary)
7) Stravinsky: Les Noces
8) Haydn: The Seasons
9) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
10) Stravinsky: Mass


----------



## Air

I guess we're going with BWV 140 then. It's hard to see any other cantata having a fighting chance at this point.

1. *Schumann* - _Das Paradies und die Peri_
2. *Schumann* - _Szenen aus Goethes Faust_
3. *Walton* - _Belshazzar's Feast_
4. *Ligeti* - _Lux Aeterna_
5. *Byrd* - Mass for 4 Voices
6. *Bach* - _Wachet Auf,_ BWV 140
7. *Penderecki* - _St. Luke Passion_
8. *Victoria* - _O Magnum Mysterium_
9. *Messiaen* - _La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_
10. *Villa-Lobos* - _Choros_ No. 10

Let's spice it up with something from Latin America!


----------



## Air

I wonder if the general trend of ignoring Mahler's 8th symphony is a tacit consent to exclude the work from this list.


----------



## tdc

1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
2. Handel: Dixit Dominus HWV 232
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals
4. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
5. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
6. Bach: Cantata BWV 198
7. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595 
8. Lully: Benedictus
9. Bruckner: Te Deum
10. Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## jhar26

-1 Handel - Jephtha
-2 Haydn - The Seasons
-3 Pergolesi - Stabat mater 
-4 Haydn - Stabat Mater
-5 Tippett - A Child of Our Time
-6 Bernstein - Mass
-7 Mozart - Vesperae Solennes de Confessore, kv 339
-8 Durufle - Requiem
-9 Golijov - La Passion Segun San Marcos
10 Adams - El Nino


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Das Paradise und der Peri
2. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
3. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
4. Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
5. Schumann - Der Rose Pilgerfahrt
6. Britten - Ceremony of Carols


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"	
2.	Vivaldi: Gloria	
3.	Schumann: Scenen aus Goethes Faust	
4.	Barber: Agnus Dei	
5.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater	
6.	Bach: Wachet Auf, BWV 140	
7.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen	
8.	Orff: Carmina Burana	
9.	Handel: Dixit Dominus	
10.	Haydn: The Seasons


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
3. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
4. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
5. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
6. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
7. Orff - Carmina Burana
8. Mozart - Ave verum corpus, K. 618
9. Monteverdi - Madrigals
10. Barber - Agnus Dei


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 31-40*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 13

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 31-40 on our list.

Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Haydn: The Seasons
Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Barber: Agnes Dei
Vivaldi: Gloria
Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
Bruckner: Te Deum
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Schumann: Scenen aus Goethes Faust

Mahler: Symphony No. 8 just barely missed the cut.

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## Sofronitsky

Vivaldi: Gloria
Barber: Agnes Dei
Bruckner: Te Deum
Haydn: The Seasons
Bach


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: The Seasons
2. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
3. Barber: Agnus Dei
4. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
5. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater


----------



## Trout

Yay for Bruckner and Walton 

1. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
2. Bruckner: Te Deum
3. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
4. Vivaldi: Gloria
5. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Pergolesi
2. Vivaldi
3. Bruckner
4. Bach
5. Tallis


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Bach
2. Vivaldi
3. Pergolesi
4. Barber
5. Tallis


----------



## Art Rock

1. Barber: Agnes Dei
2. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
3. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
4. Bruckner: Te Deum
5. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast


----------



## joen_cph

1) Bruckner
2) Tallis
3) Schumann Faust
4) Vivaldi
5) Pergolesi


----------



## jalex

1) Bruckner: Te Deum
2) Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
3) Haydn: The Seasons
4) Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
5) Vivaldi: Gloria


----------



## tdc

1. Bruckner
2. Bach
3. Vivaldi 
4. Schumann - Das Paradies und die Peri
5. Tallis


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Haydn: The Seasons
(2) Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
(5) Barber: Agnes Dei
(4) Vivaldi: Gloria
(3) Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri


----------



## emiellucifuge

Damn, looks like I missed the nomination round! my bad...


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schumann - Das Paradise und der Peri
2. Schumann - Szenen aus Goethes Faust
3. Tallis - Lamentations of Jeremiah
4. Walton - Belshazzar's Feast
5. Bach - Wachet auf, BWV 140

Yay! Four of my nominations made it in! :clap:


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Vivaldi: Gloria	
2.	Schumann: Scenen aus Goethes Faust	
3.	Barber: Agnus Dei	
4.	Pergolesi: Stabat Mater	
5.	Bach: Wachet Auf, BWV 140


----------



## dmg

Barber: Agnes Dei
Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
Haydn: The Seasons
Bruckner: Te Deum
Schumann: Scenen aus Goethes Faust


----------



## Air

Yay for Schumann! 

1. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
2. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
3. Schumann: S*z*enen aus Goethes Faust
4. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
5. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (31-40) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachat auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri (tie)
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust (tie)

*There is a tie for the 39th spot. Please vote for whichever Schumann work you prefer.*


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 5 Nominations
(Positions 41-50)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 41-50 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 40 choral works that have already made our list.

For those nominating Monteverdi madrigals: I believe a good argument has been given for nominating individual books rather than all the madrigals. Stlukes has nominated book VIII, and I will as well this round. Please make sure to include the book number if you decide to nominate his madrigals.

You will have 48 hours.

This round will finish with a list of 50 choral works. While there was some drop off in participation from the initial rounds, we still have a reasonable number of people contributing. I'm happy to move on past 50, but I'd like to get a sense of how many people want to continue and how far. We can move past 50 and revisit the question if participation drops further.

*Please indicate whether you'd like to continue participating past round 5 (i.e. 50 works). If so, let me know if you think a number such as 80 or 100 is our best target.*

And remember to vote for the Schumann work you prefer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
2. Ligeti: Requiem
3. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
4. Britten: Hymn to St. Cecilia
5. Brian: Symphony no. 1
6. Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 2

My vote for 39 goes to Szenen aus Goethes Faust


----------



## Trout

Tie-breaker: Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust

1. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Byrd - Mass for 5 Voices
3. Purcell - Come Ye Sons of Art, Away (part 2)
4. Handel - Four Coronation Anthems
5. Charpentier - Te Deum
6. Stravinsky - Les Noces
7. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
8. Poulenc - Gloria
9. Liszt - Christus
10. Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius


----------



## Trout

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Handel: Solomon
> Mozart: Mass no. 17


Already in (unless you are referring to a mass other than the "Great" Mass; the numbering system for Mozart's masses is not entirely accurate).



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Beethoven: Symphony no. 9
> Mahler: Symphony no. 2


A ruling was agreed that symphonic works with choir must have at least a majority of its movements with prominent choral parts to qualify for the list. So, unfortunately, these two do not make the cut.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Saint Saens - Requiem
2. Bomtempo - Requiem
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
7. Dvorak - Requiem 
8. Durufle - Requiem
9. Penderecki - St Luke Passion
10. Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius

Tiebreaker: pass


----------



## pjang23

If participation stays up, I think we can pull off 100.

1. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
2. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3. Schubert: Mass No.5
4. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
5. Byrd: Mass for Five Voices
6. Schubert: Mass No.2
7. Brahms: Schicksalslied
8. Pärt: Te Deum
9. Handel: Dixit Dominus
10. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices

Tiebreaker - Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri

Also, another typo:


mmsbls said:


> 31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140


----------



## jalex

1) Mahler: Symphony #8
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ
5) Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
6) Purcell: "Come ye sons of Art, away" (Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary)
7) Stravinsky: Les Noces
8) Berlioz: Te Deum
9) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
10) Stravinsky: Mass

Tie breaker: no opinion, not really familiar with either.


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"	
2.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen	
3.	Orff: Carmina Burana	
4.	Handel: Dixit Dominus	
5.	des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua	
6.	Mozart: Verperae solennes de confessore	
7.	Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII	
8.	Schubert: Mass No. 2, D. 167	
9.	Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV 611	
10.	Sculthorpe: Requiem

Tiebreaker: Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust


----------



## peeyaj

Here:

1.. Schubert: Mass No.5
2. Schubert Mass no. 2
3. Mozart Verum Curpos
4. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
5. Byrd: Mass for Five Voices
6. Schubert: Psalm 23
7. Brahms: Schicksalslied
8. Pärt: Te Deum
9. Handel: Dixit Dominus
10. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices


----------



## joen_cph

1. *Rachmaninov Vespers op.37* 
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Händel: Dixit Dominus
5. Händel L´allegro, Il penseroso ...
6. Bomtempo: Requiem
7. Rameau: Grands Motets
8. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
9. Pärt: Te Deum
10. Gounod: St.Cecilia Mass

(I mentioned Martinu´s "Gilgamesh" earlier but reheard it this morning and it didn´t live up to my expectations I think)

Wil probably participate up to 100. I´ve got most works but don´t know them all thoroughly.


----------



## mmsbls

*Just a reminder: *

- There is a tiebreaker vote as well as the nominations.
- If you would like to continue past 50 works, let me know.


----------



## jalex

I'll continue past 50, at least to 75 and possibly to 100 depending on how many of my nominations actually make it in.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I think from here on out I'll only be participating in the voting rounds. I'm just to unfamiliar with choral works.

Tie-breaker - Szenen aus Goethes Faust


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> 5.	des Prez: Missa Pange Lingua


Already in.

And, I'm fine with continuing past 50.


----------



## joen_cph

Tie: Faust


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
3. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
4. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
5. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
6. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
7. Orff - Carmina Burana
8. Mozart - Ave verum corpus, K. 618
9. Monteverdi - Madrigals Book VIII
10. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321

Tiebreaker: Faust


----------



## tdc

1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
2. Handel: Dixit Dominus HWV 232
3. Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII
4. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
5. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
6. Bach: Cantata BWV 198
7. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
8. Lully: Benedictus
9. Charpentier: Te Deum
10. Stravinsky: Mass

Tie Breaker - Das Paradies und die Peri

Will continue to 100.


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Already in.


Thanks.

New vote with correction:

1.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"	
2.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen	
3.	Orff: Carmina Burana	
4.	Handel: Dixit Dominus	
5.	Mozart: Verperae solennes de confessore	
6.	Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII	
7.	Schubert: Mass No. 2, D. 167	
8.	Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV 611	
9.	Sculthorpe: Requiem	
10.	Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

tdc said:


> 1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
> 2. Handel: Dixit Dominus HWV 232
> 3. Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII
> 4. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
> 5. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
> 6. Bach: Cantata BWV 198
> 7. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
> 8. Lully: Benedictus
> 9. Charpentier: Te Deum
> 10. Stravinsky: Mass
> 
> Tie Breaker - Das Paradies und die Peri
> 
> Will continue to 100.


Looks good to me. I second this list.


----------



## mmsbls

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Looks good to me. I second this list.


Is that your vote (i.e. the exact votes of tdc) or are you just acknowledging his good choices?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mmsbls said:


> Is that your vote (i.e. the exact votes of tdc) or are you just acknowledging his good choices?


Follow tdc's vote in this case. Sorry for the lack of clarification.


----------



## science

I say, go past 50! I think you guys can get to 75 at least.


----------



## Air

Tiebreaker: Das Paradies und die Peri, by a hair.

1. Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
2. Byrd - Mass for 5 Voices
3. Penderecki - St. Luke Passion
4. Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
5. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
6. Villa-Lobos - Chôros No. 10
7. Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
8. Elgar - The Dream of Gerontius
9. Rachmaninoff - Vespers
10. Handel - Dixit Dominus

Continue to 100!


----------



## peeyaj

We need more Schubert's choral works.. T_T


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 41-50*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 13

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 41-50 on our list.

Handel: Dixit Dominus
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Schubert: Mass No. 2
Charpentier: Te Deum
Part: Te Deum
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.

NOTE: Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust won the tiebreaker and is our 39th selection.


----------



## Trout

1. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
2. Charpentier: Te Deum
3. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
4. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
5. Mahler: Symphony No. 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Mozart
Handel
Byrd
Monteverdi
Pärt


----------



## Art Rock

1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
2. Part: Te Deum
3. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
4. Schubert: Mass No. 2
5. Mahler: Symphony No. 8


----------



## tdc

Penderecki
Monteverdi
Handel
Mahler
Charpentier


----------



## pjang23

1. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
2. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
3. Schubert: Mass No. 2
4. Part: Te Deum
5. Handel: Dixit Dominus


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert's Mass no. 2

2. Mozart's Ave Verum Corpus 

3. Monteverdi's Book VIII

4. Pandericki' St. Lukes Passion 

5. Mahler's Thousand symphony T_T (begrudingly)


----------



## joen_cph

1. Händel Dixit
2. Pärt Te Deum
3. Charpentier Te Deum
4. Monteverdi Madrigals
5. Penderecki Passion


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Handel: Dixit Dominus	
2.	Monteverdi: Madrigals Book VIII	
3.	Schubert: Mass No. 2
4.	Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus	
5.	Byrd: Mass for Five Voices


----------



## jalex

1) Mahler: Symphony No. 8
2) Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
3) Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
4) Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
5) Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Byrd - Mass for 5 Voices
2. Monteverdi - Madrigali Guerrieri et Whatever
3. Elgar - Dream
4. Handel - Dixie
5. Schubert - Mass 2


----------



## dmg

Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mahler: Symphony No. 8
Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Handel: Dixit Dominus


----------



## Air

1. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
2. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
3. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
4. Handel: Dixit Dominus
5. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Handel: Dixit Dominus
(4) Mahler: Symphony No. 8
(5) Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
(2) Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
(3) Schubert: Mass No. 2


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

1. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
2. Handel: Dixit Dominus
3. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
4. Charpentier: Te Deum
5. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (41-50) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Part: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 6 Nominations
(Positions 51-60)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 51-60 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 50 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.

We'll proceed onward as long as participation doesn't drop too much.


----------



## Trout

I'm willing to make a deal. For anyone who nominates Machaut's Messe de Nostre Dame, I shall, in turn, nominate one work of your choice.


----------



## pjang23

Whichever you prefer of Gesang der Parzen or Schicksalslied.

1. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3. Schubert: Mass No.5
4. Brahms: Schicksalslied
5. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
6. Haydn: Mass No.14 "Harmoniemesse"
7. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV198
8. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
9. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
10. Pärt: Magnificat


----------



## Art Rock

1. Saint Saens - Requiem
2. Bomtempo - Requiem
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
7. Dvorak - Requiem 
8. Durufle - Requiem
9. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
10. Elgar - The black knight


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
2. Byrd - Mass for Four Voices
3. Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
4. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
5. Villa-Lobos - Chôro No. 10
6. Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
7. Rachmaninoff - Vespers
8. Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ
9. Handel - Israel in Egypt
10. Bach - Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198

Looks like I really like music about Christ...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
2. Ligeti: Requiem
3. Bach: Nun Komm der Heiden Heiland BWV (I forgot)
4. Schubert: Mass no. 5
5. Handel: Israel in Egypt
6. Pärt: St. John's Passion
7. Mozart: Mass no. 16
8. Haydn: Seven Last Words of Christ
9. Brian: Symphony no. 1 "Gothic"
10. Villa-Lobos: Chôro no. 10


----------



## Lisztian

WHAT?! Up to 51-60 and Christus has both not been listed, and this round not even mentioned? Actually, i'm not surprised at all 

The work goes for 3.5 hours so I won't link the whole thing here. But anyone who has not heard it must listen to Part III, 'Passion und Auferstehung,' and then repent.






Also, I am of the opinion that Liszt's Ave Verum Corpus is greater than Mozart's already listed one.  Then again, i'm probably the only person in the world who holds that view.

Regardless, I must start voting.

1. Liszt - Christus.
2. Rachmaninoff - Vespers.
3. Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ.
4. Saint Saens - Requiem.
5. Liszt - Psalm 13. (Only the English version on youtube, which even I feel uncomfortable listening to, but whatever).
6. Liszt - Via Crucis. 
7. Schubert - Mass no. 5.
8. Liszt - Psalm 137. 
9. Brian - Symphony no. 1 "Gothic."
10. Liszt - Ave Verum Corpus.


----------



## tdc

1. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
2. Bach: Cantata BWV 198
3. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
4. Lully: Benedictus
5. Stravinsky: Mass
6. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
7. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
8. Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass" 
9. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
10. Villa-Lobos: Chôro No. 10


----------



## jalex

1) Berio: Sinfonia (another one I forgot, not that I suppose it matters)
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Berlioz: L'Enfance du Christ
5) Purcell: "Come ye sons of Art, away" (Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary)
6) Stravinsky: Les Noces
7) Berlioz: Te Deum
8) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
9) Stravinsky: Mass
10) Messiaen: La Transfiguration...


----------



## joen_cph

1. Rachmaninov Vespers op.37 
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Händel L´allegro, Il penseroso ...
5. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda 



 6. Bomtempo: Requiem
7. Rameau: Grands Motets
8. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
9. Bach: Motet, Jesu Meine Freude
10. Mondonville: In Exitu Israel


----------



## peeyaj

*pjang23 *votes are mine too.. 

1. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3. Schubert: Mass No.5
4. Brahms: Schicksalslied
5. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
6. Haydn: Mass No.14 "Harmoniemesse"
7. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV198
8. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
9. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
10. Pärt: Magnificat


----------



## Trout

1. Machaut - Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Brahms - Gesang der Parzen
3. Purcell - Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
4. Handel - Four Coronation Anthems
5. Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
6. Stravinsky - Les Noces
7. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
8. Poulenc - Gloria
9. Liszt - Christus
10. Schubert - Mass No. 5


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"	
2.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen	
3.	Orff: Carmina Burana	
4.	Mozart: Verperae solennes de confessore	
5.	Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV 611	
6.	Sculthorpe: Requiem	
7.	Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
8.	Schubert: Psalm 23	
9.	Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine	
10.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
3. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
4. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
5. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
6. Orff - Carmina Burana
7. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321
8. Liszt - Christus, S. 3
9. Rachmaninoff - All-Night Vigil (Vespers), Op. 37
10. Britten - A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28


----------



## Lisztian

dmg said:


> 1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
> 2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
> 3. Mahler - Symphony No. 8
> 4. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
> 5. Mozart - Mass in C major "Coronation", K. 317
> 6. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
> 7. Orff - Carmina Burana
> 8. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321
> 9. Liszt - Christus, S. 3
> 10. Rachmaninoff - All-Night Vigil (Vespers), Op. 37


Mahler 8 has already made the list.


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 51-60*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 12

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 51-60 on our list.

Schubert: Mass No. 5
Brahms: Gesang der Parsen
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Rachmaninov: Vespers
Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
Liszt: Christus Oratorio
Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV 198
Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
2. Rachmaninov: Vespers
3. Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
4. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV 198
5. Brahms: Gesang der Parsen


----------



## Trout

1. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
2. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3. Liszt: Christus
4. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
5. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
2. Schubert: Mass No. 5
3. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
4. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV 198
5. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ


----------



## Lisztian

1. Liszt: Christus Oratorio.
2. Rachmaninov: Vespers.
3. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ.
4. Schubert: Mass No. 5.
5. Brahms: Gesang der Parsen.


----------



## tdc

1. Bach
2. Machaut
3. Mozart
4. Ligeti
5. Rachmaninoff


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti - Lux Aeterna
2. Rachmaninoff - Vespers
3. Berlioz - L'enfance du Christ
4. Haydn - The Seven Last Words of Christ
5. Bach - Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198


----------



## jalex

Berlioz
Haydn
Liszt
Ligeti
Rachmaninov


----------



## joen_cph

1. Rachmaninov
2. Liszt
3. Mozart
4. Schubert


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ligeti
Schubert
Mozart
Haydn
Rachmaninov


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Mass No. 16 in C "Coronation Mass"
2.	Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3.	Schubert: Mass No. 5
4.	Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
5.	Liszt: Christus


----------



## Klavierspieler

1. Schubert
2. Machaut
3. Mozart
4. Haydn
5. Rachmaninov


----------



## dmg

Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
Liszt: Christus Oratorio
Rachmaninov: Vespers
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV 198


----------



## peeyaj

1. Schubert: Mass No. 5
2. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
3. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
4. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl BWV 198
5. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (51-60) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Part: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus Oratorio
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ

There is a tie for position 58. Please vote for either Ligeti or Machaut.


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 7 Nominations
(Positions 61-70)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 61-70 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 60 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.

*Remember to vote for one of the tied works from last round - Ligeti or Machaut.*


----------



## Air

mmsbls said:


> 55. Liszt: Christus Oratorio


I think simply "Christus" (without the "oratario") will do just fine.

1. Byrd - Mass for Four Voices
2. Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
3. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
4. Villa-Lobos - Chôro No. 10
5. Handel - Israel in Egypt
6. Poulenc - Gloria
7. Ligeti - Requiem
8. Handel - Judas Maccabeus
9. Bach - Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
10. Purcell - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day

Besides the cantatas, another good, but oft-forgotten Bach choral work is the Missa in F major (along with three others).

Tiebreaker: Ligeti!


----------



## pjang23

Tiebreaker: Machaut

1. Brahms: Schicksalslied
2. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
3. Haydn: Mass No.14 "Harmoniemesse"
4. Duruflé: Requiem
5. Byrd: Mass for Four Voices
6. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
7. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
8. Stravinsky: Mass
9. Saint-Saens: Requiem
10. Handel: Israel in Egypt


----------



## Art Rock

Art Rock said:


> 1. Saint Saens - Requiem
> 2. Bomtempo - Requiem
> 3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
> 4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
> 5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
> 6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
> 7. Dvorak - Requiem
> 8. Durufle - Requiem
> 9. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
> 10. Elgar - The black knight


once more...

TB: Ligeti.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Same as Air with a few changes:

1. Ligeti: Requiem
2. Purcell: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
3. Messiaen - La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
4. Villa-Lobos - Chôro No. 10
5. Handel - Israel in Egypt
6. Poulenc - Gloria
7. Byrd - Mass for Four Voices
8. Handel - Alexander's Feast
9. Bach - Nun Komm der Heiden Heiland
10. Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium

Tiebreaker: the obvious


----------



## joen_cph

Tie: Machaut

With a bit of luck, *Bomtempo* might make it this time . I had an Eterna LP with the work, conducted by Rögner, and remember it is being a very intense, early-Romantic work, but unfortunately lost the LP. There is a live performance on you-t though.

1. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
2. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda 



 3. Bomtempo: Requiem
4. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa 



 5. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
6. Bach: Motet, Jesu Meine Freude
7. Vaughan-Williams: A Cotswold Romance (a rare, charming work not on you-t, based on some of the captivating material in "Hugh the Drover")
8. Mondonville: In Exitu Israel 



 9. Messiaen: La Transfiguration
10. Rameau: Grands Motets


----------



## pjang23

joen_cph said:


> 2. Händel: Solomon


Solomon is already in at #19.


----------



## joen_cph

Thanks, have edited the post.


----------



## jalex

1) Berio: Sinfonia
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Purcell: "Come ye sons of Art, away" (Ode for the Birthday of Queen Mary)
5) Stravinsky: Les Noces
6) Berlioz: Te Deum
7) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
8) Stravinsky: Mass
9) Messiaen: La Transfiguration...
10) Haydn: Harmoniemesse


----------



## Trout

1. Purcell - Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
2. Victoria - O Magnum Mysterium
3. Buxtehude - Membra Jesu Nostri
4. Stravinsky - Les Noces
5. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
6. Poulenc - Gloria
7. Josquin - Missa L'homme arme
8. Ockeghem - Missa Prolatinum
9. Byrd - Mass for 4 Voices
10. Durufle - Requiem


Does Brahms's Alto Rhapsody not qualify for the list?


----------



## Klavierspieler

TB: Machaut


----------



## mmsbls

Trout said:


> Does Brahms's Alto Rhapsody not qualify for the list?


There was a brief discussion earlier stating that the work was more of an art song and maybe shouldn't qualify. There is only one movement but three sections. The first two are for contralto only, and the last includes chorus. So it might qualify technically, but I think in spirit it probably should _not_ be included.


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Verperae solennes de confessore	
2.	Haydn: Mass No. 14	
3.	Sculthorpe: Requiem	
4.	Saint-Saens: Requiem	
5.	Schubert: Psalm 23	
6.	Bomtempo: Requiem	
7.	Handel: Israel in Egypt	
8.	Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine	
9.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus	
10.	Victoria: O magnum mysterium


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> There was a brief discussion earlier stating that the work was more of an art song and maybe shouldn't qualify. There is only one movement but three sections. The first two are for contralto only, and the last includes chorus. So it might qualify technically, but I think in spirit it probably should _not_ be included.


Thanks. Also, I forgot to mention that my vote for the tie-breaker goes to Machaut.


----------



## tdc

1. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
2. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
3. Lully: Benedictus
4. Stravinsky: Mass
5. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
6. Villa-Lobos: Chôro No. 10
7. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
8. Rameau: Grands Motets
9. Purcell: "Come ye sons of Art, away"
10. Schutz: Musikalische Exequien

TB - Machaut


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 61-70*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 9

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 61-70 on our list.

Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
Handel: Isreal in Egypt
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Bomtempo: Requiem
Saint-Saëns: Requiem
Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 10
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.

The tiebreaker was won by Machaut


----------



## Trout

1. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
2. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
4. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
5. Handel: Israel in Egypt


----------



## Art Rock

1 Bomtempo: Requiem
2 Saint-Saëns: Requiem
3 Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 10
4 Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
5 Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
2. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
3. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
4. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
5. Saint-Saëns: Requiem

Typo: Israel in Egypt


----------



## joen_cph

1. Messiaen
2. Bomtempo
3. Villa-Lobos
4. Victoria
5. S-Saens


----------



## tdc

Buxtehude
Purcell
Victoria
Villa-Lobos
Handel


----------



## jalex

Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away 
Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse" 
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
Handel: Isreal in Egypt 
Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium


----------



## Air

1. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
2. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
3. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
4. Handel: Israel in Egypt
5. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Handel
Messiaen
Villa-Lobos
Purcell
Byrd


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Haydn: Mass No. 14	
2.	Saint-Saens: Requiem	
3.	Bomtempo: Requiem	
4.	Handel: Israel in Egypt	
5.	Victoria: O magnum mysterium


----------



## dmg

Whoops, looks like I missed a round...

Saint-Saëns: Requiem
Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
Handel: Israel in Egypt


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(3) Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
(1) Handel: Israel in Egypt
(5) Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
(4) Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
(2) Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (61-70) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Part: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Choros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
68. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem

NOTE: There is a tie for position 68. Please vote for either Byrd or Buxtehude.


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 8 Nominations
(Positions 71-80)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 71-80 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 70 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.

*Remember to vote for one of the tied works from last round - Byrd or Buxtehude.*


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky - Les Noces
2. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
3. Poulenc - Gloria
4. Josquin - Missa L'homme arme
5. Ockeghem - Missa Prolatinum
6. Handel - Four Coronation Anthems
7. Durufle - Requiem
8. Szymanowski - Stabat Mater
9. Stravinsky - Mass
10. Kodaly - Psalmus Hungaricus

Tie-breaker: Byrd


----------



## pjang23

Palestrina and Josquin only have one work each...

1. Brahms: Schicksalslied
2. Duruflé: Requiem
3. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
4. Josquin: Missa L'Homme Armé
5. Stravinsky: Mass
6. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
7. Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
8. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
9. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
10. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems

Tie-breaker: Byrd


----------



## jalex

1) Berio: Sinfonia
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
5) Berlioz: Te Deum
6) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
8) Stravinsky: Mass
9) Webern: Cantata #2
10) Stravinsky: Threni


----------



## Art Rock

TB Buxtehude
1. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
2. Berio: Sinfonia
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
7. Dvorak - Requiem 
8. Durufle - Requiem
9. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
10. Elgar - The black knight


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jalex said:


> 1) Berio: Sinfonia
> 2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
> 3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
> 4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
> 5) Berlioz: Te Deum
> 6) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
> 8) Stravinsky: Mass
> 9) Webern: Cantata #2
> 10) Stravinsky: Threni


I double this vote. Tiebreaker: Byrd


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Good idea with the _Coronation Anthems_ suggested above.

(1) Handel, _Coronation Anthems: Zadok the Priest, My Heart Is Inditing, The King Shall Rejoice, Let Thy Hand Be Strengthened_. For the purpose of this poll, we can assume these four pieces count as one.


----------



## joen_cph

Tie: Buxtehude

1. Berio Sinfonia (sorry, forgot about that in the previous nominations; seems an obvious candidate)
2. Verdi etc. "Mass for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
3. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda 



 4. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa 



 5. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
6. Bach: Motet, Jesu Meine Freude
7. Vaughan-Williams: A Cotswold Romance (a rare, charming work not on you-t, based on some of the captivating material in "Hugh the Drover")
8. Mondonville: In Exitu Israel 



 9. Händel: Coronation Anthems
10. Rameau: Grands Motets


----------



## kv466

1. Brahms: Schicksalslied
2. Duruflé: Requiem
3. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
4. Josquin: Missa L'Homme Armé
5. Stravinsky: Mass
6. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
7. Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
8. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
9. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
10. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Sculthorpe: Requiem	
2.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus	
3.	Handel: Saul	
4.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cecile	
5.	Brahms: Schicksalslied	
6.	Handel: Coronation Anthems	
7.	Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus	
8.	Dvorak: Requiem	
9.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum	
10.	Macmillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross

tiebreaker: Byrd


----------



## Klavierspieler

Tie: Byrd.


----------



## Air

Small typo - change Choros to Chôros.

1. Poulenc - Gloria
2. Ligeti - Requiem
3. Handel - Judas Maccabeus
4. Bach - Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
5. Purcell - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
6. Delius - Sea Drift
7. Hildegard - Ordo Virtutum
8. Gesualdo - Moro lasso al mio duolo 
9. Berlioz - La damnation de Faust
10. Bach - Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147

Tiebreaker: Byrd


----------



## tdc

1. Stravinsky: Mass
2. Lully: Benedictus
3. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV 595
4. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
5. Rameau: Grands Motets
6. Schutz: Musikalische Exequien
7. Ligeti: Requiem
8. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
9. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
10. Gesualdo: Moro lasso al mio duolo 

Tiebreaker: Buxtehude


----------



## jalex

Thanks for pointing out my omission *mmsbls*

1) Berio: Sinfonia
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
5) Stravinsky: Mass
6) Haydn: Seven Last Words...
7) Berlioz: Te Deum
8) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
9) Webern: Cantata #2
10) Stravinsky: Threni


----------



## NightHawk

Just wanted to say how much I am enjoying 'watching' this project unfold. I took part in the first nomination round, but dropped out b/c of work and just not being able to keep up, but I have kept an occasional eye on the progress and and have learned so much already. I am fascinated by the whole process.  I hope another such project will show up in future. Great work!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

V


jalex said:


> Thanks for pointing out my omission *mmsbls*
> 
> 1) Berio: Sinfonia
> 2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
> 3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
> 4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
> 5) Stravinsky: Mass
> 6) Haydn: Seven Last Words...
> 7) Berlioz: Te Deum
> 8) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
> 9) Webern: Cantata #2
> 10) Stravinsky: Threni


Add that extra one to mine too.


----------



## jalex

Third time lucky?

1) Berio: Sinfonia
2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
5) Stravinsky: Mass
6) Berlioz: Te Deum
7) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
8) Webern: Cantata #2
9) Stravinsky: Threni
10) Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

jalex said:


> Third time lucky?
> 
> 1) Berio: Sinfonia
> 2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
> 3) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
> 4) Stravinsky: Les Noces
> 5) Stravinsky: Mass
> 6) Berlioz: Te Deum
> 7) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
> 8) Webern: Cantata #2
> 9) Stravinsky: Threni
> 10) Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


The Berlioz already in? Ok make this my vote too.


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 71-80*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 11

The following 10 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 71-80 on our list.

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Stravinsky: Mass
Handel: Four Coronation Albums
Berio: Sinfonia
Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
Durufle: Requiem
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
Brahms: Schicksalslied
Stravinsky: Les Noces

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.

Byrd won the tiebreaker.


----------



## pjang23

1. Brahms: Schicksalslied
2. Durufle: Requiem
3. Stravinsky: Mass
4. Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
5. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


----------



## Dodecaplex

Ockeghem
Durufle
Brahms
Kodaly
Szymanowski


----------



## Trout

1. Stravinsky: Les Noces
2. Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
3. Handel: Four Coronation *Albums* 
4. Durufle: Requiem
5. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Berio
Handel
Stravinsky Les Noces
Berlioz
Stravinsky Mass.


----------



## Art Rock

1 Berio: Sinfonia
2 Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
3 Durufle: Requiem
4 Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
5 Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus


----------



## joen_cph

1. Berio Sinfonia
2. Szymanowski Stabat Mater
3. Stravinsky Les Noces
4. Händel Coronation Anthems
5. Berlioz Damnation

Haven´t got really into Ockegem, though he is known for his relative expressivity .


----------



## jalex

Berlioz
Berio
Stravinsky: Mass
Stravinsky: Les Noces
Szymanowski


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Brahms: Schicksalslied
2.	Handel: Coronation Anthems
3.	Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
4.	Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum
5.	Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust


----------



## tdc

Stravinsky: Mass
Szymanowski
Handel
Kodaly
Stravinsky: Les Noces


----------



## dmg

Dammit, missed it again. Maybe I should just bow out.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(4) Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
(3) Stravinsky: Mass
(1) Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
(2) Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
(5) Durufle: Requiem


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (71-80) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Part: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
69. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem
71. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
72. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
73. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
74. Stravinsky: Mass
75. Duruflé: Requiem
75. Stravinsky: Les Noces
77. Berio: Sinfonia
78. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
79. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
80. Brahms: Schicksalslied

NOTE: There is a tie for position 75. Please vote for either Duruflé or Stravinsky: Les Noces.


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 9 Nominations
(Positions 81-90)*

We are currently in the nomination process for positions 81-90 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 80 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.

*Remember to vote for one of the tied works from last round - Duruflé or Stravinsky: Les Noces. *


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Mass No.10 Missa in Tempore Belli
2. Pärt: Berliner Messe
3. Haydn: Stabat Mater
4. Josquin: Missa L'Homme Armé
5. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
6. Schubert: Psalm 23
7. Brahms: Geistliches Lied
8. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
9. Mozart: Vesperae Solennes de Confessore
10. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross

Tiebreaker: Duruflé


----------



## Art Rock

TB Durufle


1. Brian - Symphony 1
2. Pärt: Berliner Messe
3. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross 
4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
7. Dvorak - Requiem 
8. Schubert: Psalm 23
9. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
10. Elgar - The black knight


----------



## pjang23

Szymanowski: Stabat Mater made it in last round.


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks, corrected.


----------



## joen_cph

Tie: Les Noces

1. Verdi etc. "Mass / Requiem for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
2. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda 



 3. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa 



 4. Bach: Motet, Jesu Meine Freude
5. Vaughan-Williams: A Cotswold Romance (a rare, charming work not on you-t, based on some of the captivating material in "Hugh the Drover")
6. Eisler:"Deutsche Sinfonie" (it´s a fine and ambitiously conceived work, not particularly propagandistic)



 7. Brian: Symphony, "Gothic"
8. Delius:"Songs of Sunset"
9. Mondonville: In Exitu Israel 



10. Shostakovich: 13th Symphony, Babi Yar


----------



## Trout

1. Schutz - Musikalische Exequien
2. Poulenc - Gloria
3. Josquin - Missa L'Homme Armé
4. Dufay - Missa se la face ay pale
5. Mozart - Vesperae Solennes de Confessore
6. Palestrina - Stabat Mater
7. Gabrieli - In Ecclesiis
8. Britten - A Ceremony of Carols
9. Tippett - A Child of Our Time
10. Taverner - Western Wynde Mass

Tie-breaker: Les Noces


----------



## jalex

1) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
2) Berlioz: Te Deum
3) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
4) Rachmaninov: The Bells
5) Stravinsky: Threni
6) Haydn: Missa in Tempore Belli
7) Faure: Cantique de Jean Rancine
8) Beethoven: Mass in C
9) CPE Bach: Magnificat
10) Webern: Cantata #2

TB: Les Noces


----------



## tdc

^Stunned to see Jalex voting for Rachmaninoff!

1. Lully: Benedictus
2. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus RV595
3. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
4. Rameau: Grands Motets
5. Schutz: Musikalische Exequien
6. Ligeti: Requiem
7. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
8. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
9. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
10. Bach: Cantata BWV 105

TB: Les Noces


----------



## jalex

tdc said:


> ^Stunned to see Jalex voting for Rachmaninoff!


Hehe. I don't hate the guy, we just don't gel brilliantly. I admit to some liking for the All Night Vigil, The Bells and the Symphonic Dances though. It's mostly those blasted piano concertos which I can't stand!


----------



## dmg

1. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
2. MacMillan - Seven Last Words From the Cross
3. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
4. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
5. Orff - Carmina Burana
6. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321
7. Britten - A Ceremony of Carols, Op. 28
8. Cherubini - Messe Solennelle No. 2 in D minor
9. Brian - Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
10. CPE Bach - Magnificat in D major, H 772

Tiebreaker: Stravinsky


----------



## Air

1. Poulenc - Gloria
2. Ligeti - Requiem
3. Handel - Judas Maccabeus
4. Bach - Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
5. Purcell - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
6. Delius - Sea Drift
7. Hildegard - Ordo Virtutum
8. Gesualdo - Moro lasso al mio duolo
9. Bach - Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
10. Stockhausen - Stimmung

Tiebreaker: Stravinsky


----------



## mmsbls

1.	Mozart: Verperae solennes de confessore 
2.	Sculthorpe: Requiem 
3.	Schubert: Psalm 23 
4.	Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine 
5.	Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus 
6.	Handel: Saul 
7.	Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV 611 
8.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cecile 
9.	Dvorak: Requiem 
10.	Macmillan: Seven Last Words from the Cross	

tiebreaker: Durufle


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 81-91*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 9

The following 11 works (last two were tied) scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 81-91 on our list.

Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
Brian: Symphony No. 1
MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
Schubert: Psalm 23
Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
Britten: Ceremony of Carols
Poulenc: Gloria
Part: Berliner Messe
Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.

Stravinsky won the tiebreaker.


----------



## mmsbls

1. Mozart
2. Schubert
3. Faure
4. Vivaldi
5. MacMillan


----------



## tdc

1 - Vivaldi
2 - Brian
3 - Britten
4 - Schutz
5 - Faure


----------



## Trout

1. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
2. Poulenc: Gloria
3. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
4. Britten: A Ceremony of Carols
5. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(1) Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
(2) Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
(4) Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
(5) Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
(3) Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus


----------



## pjang23

1. Pärt: Berliner Messe
2. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
3. Schubert: Psalm 23
4. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
5. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore

Wow... wish I found this earlier 

Michael Haydn's Requiem in C minor





One of the works which inspired Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## Art Rock

1. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
2. Brian: Symphony No. 1
3. Part: Berliner Messe
4. Schubert: Psalm 23
5. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine


----------



## joen_cph

1.Brian
2.Vivaldi
3.MacMillan
4.Faure
5.Poulenc


----------



## jalex

1) Britten: Ceremony of Carols
2) Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
3) Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
4) Poulenc: Gloria


----------



## dmg

Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
Brian: Symphony No. 1
Britten: Ceremony of Carols
Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus


----------



## kv466

1. Pärt: Berliner Messe
2. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
3. Schubert: Psalm 23
4. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
5. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 50 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the results from the voting round (81-91) along with the entire list:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach, JS: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6, D. 950
26. Dvorak: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Part: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
69. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem
71. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
72. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
73. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
74. Stravinsky: Mass
75. Stravinsky: Les Noces
76. Duruflé: Requiem
77. Berio: Sinfonia
78. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
79. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
80. Brahms: Schicksalslied
81. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
82. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
83. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
83. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus
85. Brian: Symphony No. 1
86. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
87. Britten: Ceremony of Carols
87. Schubert: Psalm 23
89. Pärt: Berliner Messe
90. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
91. Poulenc: Gloria

NOTE: There is a tie for positions 83 and 87. Please vote for either Josquin or Vivaldi for #83 and for either Britten or Schubert for #87.


----------



## mmsbls

*Round 10 Nominations
(Positions 92-100)*

We're on the final round! We are currently in the nomination process for positions 92-100 on our list. Feel free to discuss works, post links to the music, and cooperate with other members. Thanks for participating!

*Please nominate your (up to) top 10 choral works in order of preference.* You may not nominate one of the 91 choral works that have already made our list.

You will have 48 hours.

*Remember to vote for the tied works from last round - Josquin or Vivaldi for #83 and Britten or Schubert for #87.
*


----------



## tdc

1. Lully: Benedictus
2. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
3. Rachmaninoff: The Bells
4. Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
5. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 1 "A Sea Symphony"
6. Rameau: Grands Motets
7. Ligeti: Requiem
8. Bach: Cantata BWV 105
9. Purcell: Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
10. Bartok: Cantata Profana

TB: Vivaldi, Britten

edit - a minor discrepancy I notice all of Bach's entries on the list just say 'Bach' - except the Magnificat is listed as 'Bach, JS'.


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti - Requiem
2. Handel - Judas Maccabeus
3. Bach - Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
4. Purcell - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
5. Delius - Sea Drift
6. Hildegard - Ordo Virtutum
7. Gesualdo - Moro lasso al mio duolo
8. Bach - Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
9. Stockhausen - Stimmung
10. Bartók - Cantata Profana

Tie-breakers: Josquin, Britten


----------



## pjang23

Subject to revision...

1. Haydn: Mass No.10 "Missa in Tempore Belli"
2. Michael Haydn: Missa pro Defunctis (Requiem) MH155
3. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
4. Perotin: Viderunt Omnes
5. Brahms: Geistliches Lied
6. Haydn: Stabat Mater
7. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
8-10. TBD

TB: Josquin, Schubert


----------



## Art Rock

TB: Vivaldi, Britten

Will submit a top 10 later.


----------



## Polyphemus

Some of my favourites :-

Penderedcki - Utrenja
Beethoven - Missa S
Mahler - Symph 2
Handel - Messiah
Ligeti - Requiem
Schnittke - Symph 2 'St Florian'
Bruckner - Te Deum
Schumann - Requiem for Mignon

The list could go on but time and tide etc.


----------



## Trout

I'll post my 10 later, but my tie-breaker votes are Josquin and Britten.


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> edit - a minor discrepancy I notice all of Bach's entries on the list just say 'Bach' - except the Magnificat is listed as 'Bach, JS'.


Since CPE Bach wrote a Magnificat as well, I thought I should specify which Bach.


----------



## tdc

mmsbls said:


> Since CPE Bach wrote a Magnificat as well, I thought I should specify which Bach.


I think since you already listed all of his other works as just 'Bach' it is to be assumed that any entry with this title refers to J.S. Adding the J.S. to the one entry (to me) makes it appear at first glance this work refers to a different composer than the other works listed only as 'Bach'. Admittedly only total novices would likely make this mistake, but I would personally list all of his entries in the same way. Either all Bach, or all Bach, JS. But I'll leave this up to you.

On another note, looking at all the great works and major composers that haven't yet been represented, I would personally be willing to participate in this list past 100 works.


----------



## jalex

1) Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
2) Bruckner: Mass #3
3) Berlioz: Te Deum
4) Purcell: "Hail, bright Cecilia" (Ode to Saint Cecilia)
5) Rachmaninov: The Bells
6) Stravinsky: Threni
7) Haydn: Missa in Tempore Belli
8) Beethoven: Mass in C
9) CPE Bach: Magnificat
10) Webern: Cantata #2 

Josquin, Britten


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

1. Ligeti: Requiem
2. Purcell: Ode to Saint Cecilia
3. Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw (could I vote for this even if the choir only appears at the end?)
4. Schnittke: Symphony no. 2
5. Webern: Cantata no. 2
6. Pärt: Da pacem Domine
7. Berlioz: Te deum
8. Mendelssohn: Symphony no. 2
9. Carl Vine: Symphony no. 6
10. Fauré: Messe Basse

Vivaldi, Britten


----------



## Klavierspieler

TB - Josquin, Britten


----------



## Trout

1. Palestrina - Stabat Mater
2. Handel - Judas Maccabeus
3. Bach - Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
4. Purcell - Ode for St. Cecilia's Day
5. Delius - Sea Drift
6. Hildegard - Ordo Virtutum
7. Tippett - A Child of Our Time
8. Berlioz - Te Deum
9. Rachmaninoff - The Bells
10. Bartók - Cantata Profana


----------



## dmg

1. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
2. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
3. Orff - Carmina Burana
4. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321
5. Cherubini - Messe Solennelle No. 2 in D minor
6. CPE Bach - Magnificat in D major, H 772
7. Ligeti - Requiem
8. Berlioz - Te Deum, Op. 22
9. Beethoven - Mass in C major, Op. 86
10. M. Haydn - Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo, MH 155


----------



## mmsbls

Round 10 nominations will have another 20 hours or so since several people have not yet given nominations.


----------



## joen_cph

Preference: Vivaldi + Britten

1. Verdi etc. "Mass / Requiem for Rossini" (Collective work, including early parts of Verdi´s Requiem)
2. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda 



 3. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa 



 4. Bach: Motet, Jesu Meine Freude
5. Vaughan-Williams: A Cotswold Romance (a rare, charming work not on you-t, based on some of the captivating material in "Hugh the Drover")
6. Eisler:"Deutsche Sinfonie" (it´s a fine and ambitiously conceived work, not particularly propagandistic)



 7. Hildegard: Ordo Virtutum
8. Delius:"Sea Drift"
9. Mondonville: In Exitu Israel 



 10. Shostakovich: 13th Symphony, Babi Yar


----------



## pjang23

Updated

1. Haydn: Mass No.10 "Missa in Tempore Belli"
2. Michael Haydn: Missa pro Defunctis (Requiem) MH155
3. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
4. Perotin: Viderunt Omnes
5. Brahms: Geistliches Lied
6. Haydn: Stabat Mater
7. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
8. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda
9. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
10. Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria


----------



## dmg

Forgot the tiebreaker. Vivaldi and Britten.


----------



## Art Rock

1. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2. Delius: Sea drift
3. Orff - Carmina Burana
4. Martinu: Gilgamesh
5. Hindemith - When lilacs last in the dooryard bloomed
6. Sculthorpe - Requiem
7. Dvorak - Requiem 
8. Gorecki: Szeroka Woda
9. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
10. Elgar - The black knight


----------



## mmsbls

1.	CPE Bach: Magnificat	
2.	M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo	
3.	Monteverdi: Beatus Vir	
4.	Handel: Judas Maccabaeus	
5.	Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"	
6.	Sculthorpe: Requiem	
7.	Handel: Saul	
8.	Vivaldi: Magnificat in G minor, RV 611	
9.	Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cecile	
10.	Biber: Missa Salisburgensis

TB: Vivaldi, Schubert


----------



## dmg

dmg said:


> 1. Cherubini - Requiem in D minor
> 2. Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël, Op. 12
> 3. Orff - Carmina Burana
> 4. Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica, K. 321
> 5. Finzi - Lo, the full, final sacrifice
> 6. CPE Bach - Magnificat in D major, H 772
> 7. Ligeti - Requiem
> 8. Berlioz - Te Deum, Op. 22
> 9. Beethoven - Mass in C major, Op. 86
> 10. M. Haydn - Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo, MH 155


Replaced one of the Cherubinis with Finzi. Completely forgot about that work...


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 92-100*

Thank you all for your participation!

Talk Classical members nominating works this round: 10

The following 9 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 92-100 on our list.

Ligeti: Requiem
Delius: Sea Drift
Berlioz: Te Deum
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"
Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo
Bach, CPE: Magnificat

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.

Vivaldi and Britten won the tiebreakers.


----------



## Trout

removed vote because of Purcell ambiguity


----------



## jalex

mmsbls said:


> The following 9 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 92-100 on our list.
> 
> Ligeti: Requiem
> Delius: Sea Drift
> Berlioz: Te Deum
> Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
> Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
> Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"
> Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
> M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo
> Bach, CPE: Magnificat


The Purcell seems to have votes to qualify? Or am I being stupid?


----------



## mmsbls

jalex said:


> The Purcell seems to have votes to qualify? Or am I being stupid?


Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" received 3 nominations with 16 total points.

Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia" received 2 nominations with 16 total points.

The cutoff was 3 nominations and 17 total points so Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 just missed the cut. The Rachmaninov: The Bells also just missed the cut.


----------



## Trout

mmsbls said:


> Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" received 3 nominations with 16 total points.
> 
> Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia" received 2 nominations with 16 total points.
> 
> The cutoff was 3 nominations and 17 total points so Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 just missed the cut. The Rachmaninov: The Bells also just missed the cut.


I thought that "Hail, bright Cecilia!" is also known as "Ode for St. Cecilia's Day" and was the one everyone voted for?


----------



## pjang23

Trout said:


> I thought that "Hail, bright Cecilia!" is also known as "Ode for St. Cecilia's Day" and was the one everyone voted for?


Hmm... we should PM the voters before we continue.


----------



## mmsbls

There may be an issue with the last round of nominations. I was going to poll people before listing the results, but I thought the votes were clear. There are two works by Purcell:

Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day" 
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"

Five people voted for Purcell works related to St. Cecilia (tdc, Air, jalex, CoAG, and Trout). I thought 3 votes went to the first work and 2 to the second work. It may be the case that I was mistaken about what works were voted for. Could those people please specify which work they voted for?

*Please do not vote for the final 9 works before we clarify the issue related to the Purcell works.*


----------



## tdc

I was meaning to vote for 'Ode on St. Cecilia's Day' Z339.

edit - but had also accidentally assumed the two works were one.


----------



## Trout

The one I intended to vote for was the "Hail! Bright Cecilia" Z. 328.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I intended Z. 328.


----------



## joen_cph

1. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2. Ligeti: Requiem
3. Delius: Sea Drift
4. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
5. M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo


----------



## jalex

I intended to vote for Z328.


----------



## mmsbls

*Voting for Positions 92-100*


With the clarification of Purcell votes, we have a new set of 9 nominations including one by Purcell. Please go ahead and vote now.

The following 9 works scored the highest in the nomination round and will proceed to the voting round for positions 92-100 on our list.

Ligeti: Requiem
Delius: Sea Drift
Berlioz: Te Deum
Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"
Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo

*Please list your top 5 choices from the above 10 works in order of preference.*

This round will end in 48 hours.


----------



## pjang23

1. Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"
2. M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo
3. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
4. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
5. Delius: Sea Drift

Also, please correct
15. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
49. Pärt: Te Deum


----------



## jalex

1) Berlioz: Te Deum
2) Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
3) Haydn: Mass No. 10 “Missa in tempore belli”
4) Ligeti: Requiem


----------



## dmg

Only voting for 4 now since the CPE Bach didn't make the revised list.

M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo
Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
Ligeti: Requiem
Berlioz: Te Deum


----------



## Trout

1. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
2. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
3. Delius: Sea Drift
4. Berlioz: Te Deum
5. Haydn: Mass No. 10 “Missa in tempore belli”


----------



## Dodecaplex

m haydn
delius
silverstrov
ligeti
monteverdi


----------



## tdc

Monteverdi
Ligeti
Purcell
Delius
Handel


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

(5) Berlioz: Te Deum
(1) Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
(2) Haydn: Mass No. 10 “Missa in tempore belli”
(4) Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
(3) M. Haydn: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo


----------



## Art Rock

1. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
2. Delius: Sea Drift
3. Berlioz: Te Deum
4. Ligeti: Requiem
5. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Ligeti
Purcell
Handel
Monteverdi
Berlioz


----------



## mmsbls

1. M. Haydn
2. Monteverdi
3. Handel
4. Haydn
5. Berlioz


----------



## Air

1. Ligeti: Requiem
2. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
3. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia, Z. 328
4. Delius: Sea Drift
5. Berlioz: Te Deum


----------



## mmsbls

*The TC Top 100 Recommended Choral Works*

* Here are the final results for the TC Top 100 Choral Works:*

1. Bach: Mass in B minor
2. Handel: Messiah
3. Bach: St. Matthew Passion
4. Mozart: Requiem
5. Brahms: A German Requiem
6. Haydn: The Creation
7. Fauré: Requiem
8. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis
9. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
10. Mozart: Mass in C minor K. 427 "The Great"
11. Bach: Magnificat
12. Bach: St. John's Passion
13. Verdi: Requiem
14. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
15. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms 
16. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
17. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis "Lord Nelson Mass"
18. Bach: Christmas Oratorio
19. Handel: Solomon 
20. Tallis: Spem in Alium
21. Britten: War Requiem
22. Berlioz: Grande Messe des morts "Requiem"
23. Mendelssohn: Elijah
24. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
25. Schubert: Mass No. 6
26. Dvořák: Stabat Mater
27. Allegri: Miserere mei, Deus
28. Josquin: Missa Pange Lingua
29. Brahms: Nänie
30. Prokofiev: Alexander Nevsky (cantata)
31. Bach: Wachet auf, BWV 140
32. Vivaldi: Gloria
33. Bruckner: Te Deum
34. Barber: Agnus Dei
35. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
36. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
37. Haydn: The Seasons
38. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
39. Schumann: Szenen aus Goethes Faust
40. Schumann: Das Paradies und die Peri
41. Handel: Dixit Dominus
42. Monteverdi: Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
43. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
44. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
45. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
46. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
47. Schubert: Mass No. 2
48. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
49. Pärt: Te Deum
50. Charpentier: Te Deum
51. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
52. Rachmaninov: Vespers
53. Schubert: Mass No. 5
54. Mozart: Mass in C "Coronation"
55. Liszt: Christus
56. Brahms: Gesang der Parzen
57. Bach: Laß, Fürstin, laß noch einen Strahl, BWV 198
58. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
59. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
60. Berlioz: L'enfance du Christ
61. Victoria: O Magnum Mysterium
62. Handel: Israel in Egypt
63. Messiaen: La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
64. Purcell: Come Ye Sons of Art, Away
65. Haydn: Mass No. 14 "Harmoniemesse"
66. Saint-Saëns: Requiem
67. Villa-Lobos: Chôros No. 10
68. Byrd: Mass for 4 Voices
69. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
70. Bomtempo: Requiem
71. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
72. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
73. Berlioz: La Damnation de Faust
74. Stravinsky: Mass
75. Stravinsky: Les Noces
76. Duruflé: Requiem
77. Berio: Sinfonia
78. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
79. Kodaly: Psalmus Hungaricus
80. Brahms: Schicksalslied
81. Fauré: Cantique de Jean Racine
82. Mozart: Vesperae solennes de confessore
83. Vivaldi: Dixit Dominus
84. Josquin: Missa L'homme armé
85. Brian: Symphony No. 1
86. MacMillan: Seven Last Words From the Cross
87. Britten: Ceremony of Carols
88. Schubert: Psalm 23
89. Pärt: Berliner Messe
90. Schütz: Musikalische Exequien
91. Poulenc: Gloria
92. Ligeti: Requiem
93. Berlioz: Te Deum
94. Handel: Judas Maccabaeus
95. Delius: Sea Drift
96. Monteverdi: Beatus Vir
97. Haydn, M.: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo
98. Silvestrov: Requiem for Larissa
99. Purcell: Hail! Bright Cecilia Z. 328 "Ode to Saint Cecilia"
100. Haydn: Mass No. 10 "Missa in tempore belli"


----------



## mmsbls

*List of Nominated Works that didn't make the Top 100*

Adams: El Niño
Alkan: Funeral March on the Death of a Parrot
Bach: Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80
Bach: Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben, BWV 147
Bach: Herr, gehe nicht ins Gericht mit deinem Knecht, BWV 105
Bach: Aus der Tiefen rufe ich, Herr, zu dir, BWV 131
Bach: Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Bach: Nun Komm, der Heiden Heiland, BWV 599
Barber: Prayers of Kierkegaard
Bach, CPE: Magnificat
Bartók: Cantata Profana
Beethoven: Mass in C
Bernstein: Mass
Biber: Missa Salisburgensis
Brahms: Geistliches Lied
Britten: Hymn to St. Cecilia
Bruckner: Helgoland
Bruckner: Mass No. 3
Carissimi: Jephte
Cherubini: Messe Solennelle No. 2
Cherubini: Requiem in D minor
Cipriano de Rore: Missa Praeter rerum seriem
Delius: Songs of Sunset
Dufay: Missa Se la face ay pale
Dufay: Isorhythmic Motets
Durante: De Lamentatione Jeremiiae Prophetae
Dvořák: Requiem
Dvořák: Te Deum
Eisler: Deutsche Sinfonie
Elgar: The Black Knight
Fauré: Messe basse
Finzi: Lo, the full, final sacrifice
Gabrieli: In Ecclesiis
Gesualdo: Moro lasso al mio duolo
Gesualdo: Tenebrae Responsories
Golijov: La Pasión según San Marcos
Górecki: Szeroka Woda
Gounod: Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile
Handel: L'allegro, Il penseroso
Handel: Alexander's Feast
Handel: Jephtha
Handel: Saul
Haydn: Stabat Mater
Hildegard of Bingen: Vespers
Hildegard of Bingen: Ordo Virtutum
Hindemith: When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd
Isaac: Missa De Apostolis
Liszt: Ave Verum Corpus
Liszt: Psalm 13
Liszt: Psalm 137
Liszt: Via Crucis
Lully: Benedictus
Martinu: Gilgamesh
Mendelssohn: Symphony No. 2
Mondonville: In exitu Israel
Mozart - Vesperae solennes de Dominica
Orff: Carmina Burana
Palestrina: Missa Assumpta est Maria
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Da pacem Domine
Pärt: Magnificat
Pärt: St. John Passion
Penderecki: Te Deum
Pérotin: Viderunt omnes
Purcell: Welcome to All the Pleasures Z. 339 "Ode on St. Cecilia's Day"
Rachmaninov: The Bells
Rameau: Les Grands Motets
Saint-Saëns - Oratorio de Noël
Schnittke: Symphony No. 2
Schoenberg: A Survivor from Warsaw
Schumann: Der Rose Pilgerfahrt
Sculthorpe: Requiem
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 13 "Babi Yar"
Stockhausen - Stimmung
Stravinsky: Requiem Canticles
Stravinsky: Threni
Taverner - Western Wynde Mass
Tippett - A Child of Our Time
Vaughan Williams: A Sea Symphony
Vaughan-Williams: A Cotswold Romance
Verdi etc.: Messa per Rossini
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis
Vine: Symphony No. 6
Vivaldi: Magnificat
Webern: Cantata No. 2


----------



## mmsbls

I’d like to thank everyone who contributed to the Choral List. Several people were enormously helpful by finding mistakes, typos, or other problems with my posts and helped assure that the works are, hopefully now, listed correctly. If anyone finds further issues, please let me know. 

Thanks to the following TC members who participated in voting for or nominating works for the Choral List:

Air, An Die Freude, Art Rock, Aksel, ComposerOfAvantGarde, Conor71, dmg, Dodecaplex, emiellucifuge, HarpsichordConcerto, Huilunsoittaja, jalex, jhar26, joen_cph, Klavierspieler, kv466, Lisztian, Llyranor, mmsbls, NightHawk, peeyaj, pjang23, ProudSquire, Rapide, science, Sofronitsky, StlukesguildOhio, tdc, Trout, Xaltotun

Before participating in this thread I enjoyed choral music, but through this process I have listened to vastly more choral music than I had previously. I have a better appreciation for this genre and a significantly greater desire to explore further especially choral works of the Renaissance and Baroque.


----------



## joen_cph

Overall I think a fine list with a good variation, geographically and historically. 

Scandinavia somehow hasn´t manifested itself a lot as regards the international scene in this field until now.


----------



## pjang23

Yay, another project completed! Thanks a lot for arranging this, mmsbls! It was quite a ride to make so many new discoveries in choral music :tiphat:


----------



## emiellucifuge

My path to further enjoyment of choral music has been lit up. Thanks everyone! 
Go to the TC Lists thread to discuss the next steps...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

mmsbls said:


> * Here are the final results for the TC Top 100 Choral Works:*


Thank you, mmsbls. Would it be too much trouble for you to tabulate the number of pieces by the top X (your choice) most listed composers here? For example, Handel has six pieces of his in this Top 100, and where he ranks.


----------



## pjang23

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> Thank you, mmsbls. Would it be too much trouble for you to tabulate the number of pieces by the top X (your choice) most listed composers here? For example, Handel has six pieces of his in this Top 100, and where he ranks.


Here's a breakdown by composers. Yay for Haydn! 

1. Bach (7 works, average rank 19.0)
2. Haydn (6 works, average rank 46.0)
3. Handel (6 works, average rank 48.3)
4. Mozart (5 works, average rank 38.6)
5. Brahms (4 works, average rank 42.5)
6. Schubert (4 works, average rank 53.0)
7. Berlioz (4 works, average rank 62.0)
8. Monteverdi (3 works, average rank 49.0)
9. Stravinsky (3 works, average rank 54.7)
10. Tallis (2 works, average rank 28.0)
11. Schumann (2 works, average rank 39.5)
12. Fauré (2 works, average rank 44.0)
13. Britten (2 works, average rank 54.0)
14. Josquin (2 works, average rank 55.5)
15. Byrd (2 works, average rank 56.0)
16. Vivaldi (2 works, average rank 57.5)
17. Pärt (2 works, average rank 69.0)
18. Ligeti (2 works, average rank 75.0)
19. Purcell (2 works, average rank 81.5)
20. Beethoven (1 work, rank 8)
21. Verdi (1 work, rank 13)
22. Palestrina (1 work, rank 14)
23. Cherubini (1 work, rank 16)
24. Mendelssohn (1 work, rank 23)
25. Janacek (1 work, rank 24)
26. Dvorak (1 work, rank 26)
27. Allegri (1 work, rank 27)
28. Prokofiev (1 work, rank 30)
29. Bruckner (1 work, rank 33)
30. Barber (1 work, rank 34)
31. Pergolesi (1 work, rank 35)
32. Walton (1 work, rank 38)
33. Mahler (1 work, rank 45)
34. Penderecki (1 work, rank 46)
35. Elgar (1 work, rank 48)
36. Charpentier (1 work, rank 50)
37. Rachmaninoff (1 work, rank 52)
38. Liszt (1 work, rank 55)
39. Machaut (1 work, rank 58)
40. Victoria (1 work, rank 61)
41. Messiaen (1 work, rank 63)
42. Saint-Saëns (1 work, rank 66)
43. Villa-Lobos (1 work, rank 67)
44. Buxtehude (1 work, rank 69)
45. Bomtempo (1 work, rank 70)
46. Szymanowski (1 work, rank 71)
47. Duruflé (1 work, rank 76)
48. Berio (1 work, rank 77)
49. Ockeghem (1 work, rank 78)
50. Kodaly (1 work, rank 79)
51. Brian (1 work, rank 85)
52. MacMillan (1 work, rank 86)
53. Schütz (1 work, rank 90)
54. Poulenc (1 work, rank 91)
55. Delius (1 work, rank 95)
56. M. Haydn (1 work, rank 97)
57. Silvestrov (1 work, rank 98)


----------



## tdc

Great job all! That is a great looking list. 

As far as the honorable mentions I did notice 1 mistake - Vivaldi's Dixit Dominus is listed, yet it made the actual list at #83.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Excellent work, pjang23. Thank you for your efforts.

The first four are no surprises, as it should. Bach, Handel, Haydn, Mozart when it comes to choral works. They also happened to be my top 5 personal favourites (along with Beethoven).


----------



## mmsbls

tdc said:


> As far as the honorable mentions I did notice 1 mistake - Vivaldi's Dixit Dominus is listed, yet it made the actual list at #83.


Thanks, I made the change.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Great job all! That is a great looking list.
> 
> As far as the honorable mentions I did notice 1 mistake - Vivaldi's Dixit Dominus is listed, yet it made the actual list at #83.


Bach's Christmas Oratorio is also listed there even though it made the list.

Anyways, thank you mmsbls for all your work in facilitating the project. The list will certainly be a good guide for future listening, so thank you all!


----------



## Air

pjang23 said:


> 17. Stravinsky (2 works, average rank 74.5)
> 23. Stravinky (1 work, rank 15)


Stravinsky (3 works, average rank 54.7). 

9th place behind Monteverdi!

And thanks, mmsbls, for all your hard work and dedication! I will add this list to the compilation and make a sticky thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## pjang23

Air said:


> Stravinsky (3 works, average rank 54.7).
> 
> 9th place behind Monteverdi!
> 
> And thanks, mmsbls, for all your hard work and dedication! I will add this list to the compilation and make a sticky thread. :tiphat:


Good eyes!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Someone should start a TC top 100 thread for music written after 1950.


----------

